# Bad habits while operating the plow...



## MileHigh

Thought this might be a cool thread 

-Everytime I drop my plow to make a pass..as I'm plowing a pass, I end up pushing my float button several times, even though it's already in float...it's pretty bad.

-Smoke a ton of cigarettes 

-drink way to many 5 hour energies, rockstars, and red bulls.

For some reason^^^^ my stomach is always churning as I'm plowing.


----------



## wizardsr

If I had to put my finger on any bad habits, it's not taking enough breaks. I run hard until the work is done and end up sick for a couple days after... 

Only other semi-annoying bad habit I have while plowing is hitting reverse too quick in the torqueshift trans trucks. Others who own these things can relate, you have to be stopped completely before hitting reverse or it grinds... Kinda miss the 4r100's, they were a lot more forgiving in that respect... It's been 4 years, and I still forget sometimes rolling out of the pile...


----------



## Grisi24

Yeap I would have to agree with the finger on the float button. I do it every time with my boss plow... Like I think it is going to go further down or something


----------



## JR Snow Removal

Thats funny I do the exact same with the float and last year when I was a smoker i would go thru 2 1/2 packs in 10 hours.

One bad habit thats going to hurt me is once i start plowing a lot it turns into a race against myself and next thing you know I'm switching from D-R or R-D with out stopping (gonna work on this one this year)


----------



## TKLAWN

If I had to put my finger on any bad habits, it's not taking enough breaks. I run hard until the work is done and end up sick for a couple days after...  x2 on that for sure! and eating alot of gas station synthetic food. ummm but those zesty cicken & swiss are soooo good.


----------



## 2COR517

Last year I put in way too many hours with not enough sleep. Paid for it health wise. Got bronchitis in May or so. Lost a couple accounts, gave up a couple more. Most of them were low paying/PITA so it was no big deal. Only plowed twice this year, but I can already tell the difference.

Worst habit was not waiting for the truck to stop before shifting into reverse. Turns out it costs almost two grand to rebuild a 4L80e when you break a $50 reverse band. Now you would think that lesson would be enough to teach me. I am much better, but still do it occasionally. But overall I am much more concious of my reverse cycles. Make longer runs plowing, even use pull through parking spaces when shopping.


----------



## clark lawn

TKLAWN;920978 said:


> If I had to put my finger on any bad habits, it's not taking enough breaks. I run hard until the work is done and end up sick for a couple days after...  x2 on that for sure! and eating alot of gas station synthetic food. ummm but those zesty cicken & swiss are soooo good.


same here i dont stop unless its to get gas in the truck then grab a snack and a coke and back at it. feel like $h!t for the next 2 or 3 days after.


----------



## show-n-go

I find myself hitting the down"float' button all the time too. I'm glad it's not just me. 
I smoke way to many cigs
and when i been out there way to long i always try and see just how far my plow will throw a wall of snow and usually at one of my other guy's... Just love to catch one taking a nap and do that to him..
I always end up chatting to anyone that will listen on the CB


----------



## Rc2505

My worst habit is listening to the weatherband hoping to god the forcast is going to change during a bad snowfall, or praying for more snow on a night I feel like I have slept long enough to keep going.


----------



## stroker79

LOL I hit the float button constantly if im not just holding it down already.

I think because it sucks so bad when ypu realize your not in float in your plow is sticking up an inch off the ground.

I need to eat more and better. If I even eat, its junk food.


----------



## Lugnut

I'm not bad with pushing the float button when im plowing forward but i do it all the time when backdragging.


----------



## turb0diesel

BladeScape;920938 said:


> Thought this might be a cool thread
> 
> -Everytime I drop my plow to make a pass..as I'm plowing a pass, I end up pushing my float button several times, even though it's already in float...it's pretty bad.
> 
> -Smoke a ton of cigarettes
> 
> -drink way to many 5 hour energies, rockstars, and red bulls.
> 
> For some reason^^^^ my stomach is always churning as I'm plowing.


you should try the redline energy drink it beats all those!
cigs is a real bad one!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

You guys that are in the truck for 12-16+ hours must have a bad singing habit.. :laughing:


----------



## Jello1

I'm another float button pusher. Not all the time, but every so often.


----------



## Milwaukee

Bad habit for me was

press that float button to keep plow down. Just got that bad habit from friend.

plow too close to fence

plow too fast while push heavy wet snow in middle of road

Not stop COMPLETE while shift R/D/R/D Quit do that after owner shift too early while moving 10 mph it bang so hard. He very lucky that F250's transmission held. 

keep spin tires at 15 mph while plow WET heavy snow.


Owner's habit

plow too fast
go reverse 30-55 mph
rev 5.4L to 4,000-5,000 rpm
not stop while shift gear he still do that now.
spin tires at 40 mph while it moving 5 mph
not keep gas tank full
not check oil in engine it run dry several times. That result I make him sell that truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow

wizardsr;920953 said:


> If I had to put my finger on any bad habits, it's not taking enough breaks. I run hard until the work is done and end up sick for a couple days after...
> 
> Only other semi-annoying bad habit I have while plowing is hitting reverse too quick in the torqueshift trans trucks. Others who own these things can relate, you have to be stopped completely before hitting reverse or it grinds... Kinda miss the 4r100's, they were a lot more forgiving in that respect... It's been 4 years, and I still forget sometimes rolling out of the pile...


That is me also. Not enough breaks. I hit it hard and I usually throw up a few times through out the storm. I don't drink those energy drinks, my stomach would be churning from those within 10 minutes. I have a few coffees, but i try and stick to water and gatorade.


----------



## ryde307

Careful with redline that stuff is pretty bad. Your not supossed to drink a whole can. 
Mine would be the float button and bad eating/energy drinks. I don't ever feel they do anything but in my mind when looking at them in the cooler it just makes sense when I'm tired


----------



## turb0diesel

SuperdutyShane;921264 said:


> You guys that are in the truck for 12-16+ hours must have a bad singing habit.. :laughing:


I dont listen to music when i plow
but after im done plowin for hours i still hear my plow going thru out my day or in my sleep haha


----------



## show-n-go

You guy's that like energy drinks try NOS, it's really good and doesn't have an after taste.. I like the regular but my buddy swears by the grape.


----------



## 2COR517

I avoid caffeine as much as possible. I do keep a Moxie on hand for about 2 am.


----------



## turb0diesel

i dont like NOS

for me its:
redline
5hour energy
red bull
bawls


----------



## yardsmith

I fiddle with the power windows too much to keep them cracked to keep from fogging up, but not down too far to get chilled.
Get sick of listening to the same crap on the radio all the time- need to bring my ipod more often or audiobooks!
don't always eat too healthy either-usually taco bell is only thing open if its an overnighter- I hate the zombie feeling of working late into the morning..... love eatin twizzlers while plowing too!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

2COR517;921322 said:


> I avoid caffeine as much as possible. I do keep a Moxie on hand for about 2 am.


Moxie? Come on Palmer.
Its 2009!


----------



## 2COR517

SuperdutyShane;921331 said:


> Moxie? Come on Palmer.
> Its 2009!


You're just not tough enough to drink a real man's beverage. Wuss.


----------



## the new boss 92

i love to hit the float button alot while back dragging and i have a tendency to listen to load music early in the morning to keep me away while costermers are around!


----------



## rob_cook2001

I chew WAY to much. A can in 8-10 hours. And i do NOT drink enough. When I do drink it's Dr.pepper or MT dew. Energy drinks are not really my thing. I guess I should take more breaks to.
Robert


----------



## elite1msmith

i cant pick a temp in the cab., itstead of just turning the knobe somepoint between the red and the blue, my dumb ass keeps it on red max and just turns the fan on and off as i get warm. so every other min i fiddel with it, or roll the window up and down

most of my trucks have the joystick , but i do have a handheld in my new truck , im a float button pusher as well


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah Im bad for the float button too, lol. Guess the worst is not alot of breaks in a big storm and getting pretty short and yelling alot at idiot drivers at 3am. I shy from energy drinks, caffeine has the reverse effect on me. I will be out within a half hour of an energy drink. And it makes my pee green. Too much coffee gives me the shakes and I need to find a toilet not too long afterwards. #2 is kinda rough while out plowing. And go thru way too much Copenhagen


----------



## procut1

Mine is hitting the same darn manhole cover every time and launching it like a frisbee 100 feet away.
Then I get out of the truck, say a few choice words, and throw my back out rolling it back to the hole.


----------



## fairrpe86

My bad habits are pretty much the same as everybody else. I drink way too much coffee and mountain dew, I work too long, I smoke too much, I consistently hold the down button even though its already in float. I also hve a tendency to go in reverse faster than I should. One other thing, its not a habit but if I am out pushing for too long, I still see snow falling even after the storm has ended, that one gets real annoying sometimes.


----------



## trqjnky

me, lots and lots of cappuccino's, breakfast pizzas, hold down the float button, d/r r/d shifting too fast.


----------



## ABES

Lots of mountain dew and 2-3 monsters as well as a few burgers from BK or McDonalds. Only other bad habit would be when I am really tired I tend to use my rear view mirror instead of physically turning my head to look behind the truck.


----------



## turb0diesel

mine isnt really a habbit but
i roll my windows up and down alot
cuz of my tinted windows..I like it better for reversing


----------



## Mackman

2COR517;921322 said:


> I avoid caffeine as much as possible.


So do i. Thats why i just lay out a big fat line on the dash.

:laughing::laughing: J/K


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mackman;921417 said:


> So do i. Thats why i just lay out a big fat line on the dash.
> 
> :laughing::laughing: J/K


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

2COR517;921339 said:


> You're just not tough enough to drink a real man's beverage. Wuss.


Oh, that must be it... Not tough enough!

I made the choice to not put shoes on, so I must be a real man :laughing:


----------



## RepoMan207

2COR517;921322 said:


> I avoid caffeine as much as possible. I do keep a Moxie on hand for about 2 am.


Your not a true Mainahh unless you pound a Moxie now and again. (I hate the **** myself )



Mackman;921417 said:


> So do i. Thats why i just lay out a big fat line on the dash.
> 
> :laughing::laughing: J/K


 Yeah, sure you are. 

My number one bad habit is the damn float button. I'm surprised to learn it's a common thing. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Seems to be a little bit too much of everything.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

my worst habit tends to be wasting time plowing trying to make everything perfect ...i also always think i didn't lay enough salt (even though i know i did) and waste a few extra bags here and there


----------



## buckwheat_la

bad habits
-weather nazi, always checking/worrying
-checking/worrying about my guys
-this year, i am staying away from the caffiene, and drinking fruit juice, eating a lot of beef jerky
-i push myself hard, i am thinking it wouldn't be too bad to take a 2 hour nap once in a while, but i don't, i just push myself through
-i get very irritable, snap at anyone and everyone


----------



## show-n-go

SuperdutyShane;921331 said:


> Moxie? Come on Palmer.
> Its 2009!


I don't even know what a mixie is... Anyone care to enlighten me???


----------



## SuperdutyShane

show-n-go;921485 said:


> I don't even know what a mixie is... Anyone care to enlighten me???


The grossest soda ever made.

But if your Palmer, the manliest drink on this side of the planet!


----------



## fireboy6413

Thats funny, while reading everyone's post, I thought I was the only one holding the float button for too long, I was out plowing the other day, and I was looking at my hand held while saying to my self why am I still holding the button when its already on the ground


----------



## Chrisxl64

I have found its wayyyy better to get the truck set-up inside before, its actually time to run out the door, I put my hard-sided office duty bag thingy in the passenger seat,,,set the GPS along the roof, spare socks,,,etc etc etc, and this keeps down on one of my major bad habits is fiddle-F'ing around the cab with one hand on the wheel careening through frozen roads digging to find something. 

Dip way more often than when not plowing. 

Eat nothing but gas station shat.

And of course the float button.


----------



## buckwheat_la

SuperdutyShane;921486 said:


> The grossest soda ever made.
> 
> But if your Palmer, the manliest drink on this side of the planet!


i highly doubt it is the grossest, ever had jones soda, turkey and gravy flavor?


----------



## coldcoffee

I do the button thing also, smoke way too much & have a bad habit of clipping the corners off of piles hanging out in the isle...underestimating how frozen they are when the temp falls out. I've also been known to launch a few man hole covers from time to time.

My dog has been involuntarily relocated from the back seat to the front on more than one occurrence being woken from a dead sleep


----------



## SuperdutyShane

buckwheat_la;921492 said:


> i highly doubt it is the grossest, ever had jones soda, turkey and gravy flavor?


Woah. Never heard of it but you just introduced me to a whole new world of liquid disgust.... :laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269

definitely the float button. Anyone else feel the need to keep their driveway extra super clean??


----------



## JDiepstra

Monser coffee, Amp lemonade, McDonalds Sausage Egg and Chees McMuffins, and seeing how far I can throw a huge wave of snow up the pile after a big storm. Good times.


----------



## Silverstreak

cant sleep

hit drive while truck is still rolling 15mph in reverse (in my chevy the motor would shut off when id do this haha)

run with no lights on to take it easier on the alt. i know its dangerous n a bad habit

run red lights/stopsigns at the mall i plow in the middle of the night (no ones around)

often like to drop the plow at someone walking down the street....... 
......
or the person driving with 10" of snow covering their car n with their head out the window driving like ace ventura....dropping the plow next to them gets 'em off the road quick...


i take reverse too fast most the time, to the point i cant stop before hitting the snow pile in reverse w all 4 breaks locked n sliding

buying so much crap to eat n so much iced tea or soda, that i never eat/drink it all so at the storms end i have like 5 half empty bottles of pepsi rolling around the cab

buy coffee n either drink it too quick n burn my tongue or forget about it and its ice cold, last storm i bought 5 cups n prolly drank 1.5 cups worth

forgetting to jot down stupid stuff in my log book n plow requests coming in from other customers


----------



## ACA L&L

just about everything that has been said, and ill add chewing 2 cans of dip non stop, to where it hurts to throw another one in...........not good, anybody got any ways that they used to quit. Longest stretch was a year. almost a year, end of plow season to the start of the next season....


----------



## snowplowchick

Too much black coffee that I feel ill.

Nodding off at the most inopportune times(while driving from site to site).

Not estimating the amount of salt left in the sander, and having to make a trip back to finish salting a small piece.


----------



## fairrpe86

I forgot the weather nazi part. I tend to check about 4 different sites because I can never trust any of them and I check them often too.


----------



## 2COR517

This has been an interesting thread, to say the least. A couple of you guys need to talk to the doctor about your conditions, I think......

Most if not all of us need to visit another kind of PhD, to "Talk"

Lots of body abuse, and truck/transmission abuse. Someone on the outside would wonder why we do this. I guess they just don't understand the sight of a nice wave of powder rolling off the plow, the sound of snow crunching under your tires, or watching the sun come up to everything covered in a fresh coat of white looking like a Norman Rockwell painting.

A little bit about Moxie. The inventor was born in the next town over.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxie

Ted Williams, also a local favorite 
An American hero that served his country twice between playing pro baseball.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Williams


----------



## augerandblade

My shifts are long. Bad habit I got away from is drinking coffee. Even though I plow out 2 coffee shops here in town. After you get the caffeine overload no matter how patient you are ya just cant wind down and get into the Rem sleep. And definitely no coffee when its a salt run lasting about 2 hours on the graveyard shift


----------



## KJ Cramer

I chew way too much. (there goes the profits)
Drink tons of Mt. Dew
Don't eat

And I used to plow for years with an end loader and I find myself, the first couple times out a season and when I get into my 16-20th hour, shifting my blinker (forward/reverse is on the left in the end loader I plowed with). So I end up turning on my right blinker dropping plow and still go in reverse when hit the gas. Looks like an absolute comedy act.


----------



## KBTConst

Well I have one that I didnt see anyone else have I shake my plow after a push to get extra snow off even when i know the snow is not sticking to it very bad habit but I hate it when i drop my plow and snow falls off and then I have to go back a clean up little snowball size pieces because im a clean freak when it comes to my plowing Plus to much coffee and not eatting till I get home then going right to bed good way to gain a few pounds or in my case more than a few.


----------



## TommyMac

TKLAWN;920978 said:


> If I had to put my finger on any bad habits, it's not taking enough breaks. I run hard until the work is done and end up sick for a couple days after...  x2 on that for sure! and eating alot of gas station synthetic food. ummm but those zesty cicken & swiss are soooo good.


Isn't that to true how around 2am you get the munchies for something greasy & cheesy with a black coffee & then wonder why 10 minutes later you feel like crap :laughing:


----------



## IHI

KBTConst;921664 said:


> Well I have one that I didnt see anyone else have I shake my plow after a push to get extra snow off even when i know the snow is not sticking to it very bad habit but I hate it when i drop my plow and snow falls off and then I have to go back a clean up little snowball size pieces because im a clean freak when it comes to my plowing Plus to much coffee and not eatting till I get home then going right to bed good way to gain a few pounds or in my case more than a few.


:laughing: I was just going to put up "stuttering the lower button" as i pull back from a stack to shake off the loose snow...i HATE that crap when you look in your mirror and see a snow boulder just sitting there, right in the middle of a nice clean lot:realmad:

Chew ALOT more than normal, i actually have made chew an important part of my life and when i'm in ubber concentration mode, i HAVE to have a dip in or else

The last bad habit is just sitting in the truck, frustrated, mad when stupid people cut me off, stop smack in the middle of my push path....i just wanna get out and punch them in the face for being so STUPID :laughing: but instead i just sit there in the truck flapping my arm's like a traffic cop directing traffic muttering the words "GET THE F..K OUT OF THE WAY [email protected]#S"


----------



## TommyMac

Putting the corner of the plow on the guard rail to watch the sparks when pushing back...Mass-Highway says they want the roads clear curb to curb, well they get it with me...LOL


----------



## BSDeality

thesnowman269;921508 said:


> definitely the float button. Anyone else feel the need to keep their driveway extra super clean??


half my driveway still isn't plowed from the last storm and I iced it over real good washing the trucks off yesterday. Guess thats not a big button for me 

my bad habits... biggest one is probably trying to get driveways absolutely perfect, especially with the belgium block around them. usually end up taking a few out. not sleeping before a storm rolls in and then powering through with redbull. takes me two days to get back on a normal schedule.

my guys worst habits, not pushing aprons of driveways back enough, and salting way to heavy handed. I got to one house the other day and there was enough salt on the walkway to salt the 100' long driveway.


----------



## KBTConst

Another bad habit I have seen is at wally world last yr plower just got done cleaning the area and a customer pulled in and started cleaning off thier car thats bullcrap the plow guy started arguing with the person telling them to do that at home not there they almost got into a fight and i think i might of helped the plow guy :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MahonLawnCare

i also keep my shop drive extra super clean as well as my house


----------



## IHI

I gotta say for personal drive...since it's gravel yet...I keep it "cleaned off" but not "CLEANED OFF"...everything is such we're not tromping through snow, but the first time i used chems to ensure the driveway was like winter never happened...holy crap what a mess i had to deal with winter into spring time....frost heave made me her beeotch.:laughing:


----------



## G&T LAWN

I had to get red of my Duramax because I was going to blow the motor up while in reverse. Also bad habit of looking at my radar on my phone and telling my guys its going to quit snowing in a half hour and ten it snows for two more hours.


----------



## forestfireguy

I pick my nose sometimes!!!!!!!


----------



## shott8283

i would have to say 

1: fiddle with the float button (since my float isnt working, im sure this will carry over when i get a new controller)

2: i sing really loud to some good ole' country tunes. (not a bad habbit i guess)

3: hitting the throttle before letting the trans shift into gear

4: being too nit picky and wanting the work i do look better then the last, usually takes me longer to do something that it really should

5: keeping my own driveway spotless

6: i like to plow with the windows down (as long as the wind isnt too bad) so i crank the heater up, and then when im done and moving on to the next job, i forget the heater is cranked up and the windows are down, 

7: heavy right foot, usually leads to spinning and then my knee jerk reaction is to kick it into 4X4 when it really isnt required (depending on situation)

wow, i need to kick some of these bad habits


----------



## YardMedic

So I admit that I don't have the best eating habits while out plowing (often a Wendy's or something when things are a little caught up), but I can't begin to know WHY people do the s* to their bodies that smoking does. From a business standpoint, why would you want to throw away THAT much profit right now and cost yourselves so much down the road in healthcare issues.


----------



## KJ Cramer

YardMedic;921914 said:


> So I admit that I don't have the best eating habits while out plowing (often a Wendy's or something when things are a little caught up), but I can't begin to know WHY people do the s* to their bodies that smoking does. From a business standpoint, why would you want to throw away THAT much profit right now and cost yourselves so much down the road in healthcare issues.


Thanks for the pep talk mom.


----------



## AndyTblc

shott8283;921895 said:


> i would have to say
> 
> 1: fiddle with the float button (since my float isnt working, im sure this will carry over when i get a new controller)
> 
> 2: i sing really loud to some good ole' country tunes. (not a bad habbit i guess)
> 
> 3: hitting the throttle before letting the trans shift into gear
> 
> 4: being too nit picky and wanting the work i do look better then the last, usually takes me longer to do something that it really should
> 
> 5: keeping my own driveway spotless
> 
> 6: i like to plow with the windows down (as long as the wind isnt too bad) so i crank the heater up, and then when im done and moving on to the next job, i forget the heater is cranked up and the windows are down,
> 
> 7: heavy right foot, usually leads to spinning and then my knee jerk reaction is to kick it into 4X4 when it really isnt required (depending on situation)
> 
> wow, i need to kick some of these bad habits


Numbers 2,3,4,5 and 6 are exactly my habbits, though number 5 is the end of my route and when it done, it's layered with calcium chloride and bare.


----------



## Jimmyed

Not stopping to take a dump. As soon as I miss one I about run myself out every few minutes. When I do get home it stinks up the entire damned house.


----------



## JustinD

Being too picky about how the lot came out.....I'll spend more time trying to make it look "neater" than it takes to plow it!! 

I also need to take it easy stacking the snow, luckily this storm was light fluffy snow, if it were heavy wet snow I know I would have busted my Instafire lights. 

I don't sleep before the storm either, I rely on Monster to keep my awake, no eating, if I eat I wanna sleep.


----------



## Lugnut

ACA L&L;921569 said:


> just about everything that has been said, and ill add chewing 2 cans of dip non stop, to where it hurts to throw another one in...........not good, anybody got any ways that they used to quit. Longest stretch was a year. almost a year, end of plow season to the start of the next season....


Nicorette...chewing the gum helps keep your mouth busy like your used to with the chew, while it does its thing to wean you off the tobacco. Worked for a buddy of mine. Good luck


----------



## ajslands

downing a capichino or however you spell it, and getting a stomach ache 5 min later


----------



## stumpslawncare

I also push down on the float button, both forward and back dragging... Guess I think it is gonna help. LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nobody has said anything about drinking too many barley pop\soda. 

Is that not a bad habit? 

If it isn't guess I don't have any other than scaring other posters away from PS. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

Mark Oomkes;922093 said:


> Nobody has said anything about drinking too many barley pop\soda.
> 
> Is that not a bad habit?
> 
> If it isn't guess I don't have any other than scaring other posters away from PS. :laughing: :laughing:


I'm not ascared of you!!!!

Please don't retaliate with vicious, hurtful quips


----------



## Mark Oomkes

2COR517;922095 said:


> I'm not ascared of you!!!!
> 
> Please don't retaliate with vicious, hurtful quips


That's cuz we're BFF's.


----------



## WMHLC

For those of you that get sick, I wonder if you get motion sickness or something. I have never heard of somebody getting sick because they didn't sleep enough. I always thought a bug or virus had to be in your system. You known you can't get sick because it cold out, you actually have to have the virus in you.


----------



## KJ Cramer

Thought of another bad habit while I was out touching up a few things - As I get tired I lean forward more and by the time I am done, my back is killing me, its a conscious effort to sit up right.


----------



## AndyTblc

Oh, I have a bad habbit of taking my seat belt off while doing the parking lot........I know I know "you better keep it on if you hit a bump blah blah blah.... I know" lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nobody admitting to sticking their head out the window while plowing?


----------



## AndyTblc

I've never done that, with my luck, I'd hit a mail box..or the side of a semi trailer.....


----------



## JustinD

I would love to stick my head out the window, but seems like no matter where I am the wind is always blowing right in my window!!!! If I keep it up it gets covered with snow, if I put it down, even a crack it blows right in and blasts me in the head!!!! I like plowing after its done snowing, you can actually see whats what.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JustinD;922140 said:


> I would love to stick my head out the window, *but seems like no matter where I am the wind is always blowing right in my window*!!!! If I keep it up it gets covered with snow, if I put it down, even a crack it blows right in and blasts me in the head!!!! I like plowing after its done snowing, you can actually see whats what.


Ummm, that's called forward momentum.

 anyone?


----------



## 2COR517

JustinD;922140 said:


> I would love to stick my head out the window, but seems like no matter where I am the wind is always blowing right in my window!!!! If I keep it up it gets covered with snow, if I put it down, even a crack it blows right in and blasts me in the head!!!! I like plowing after its done snowing, you can actually see whats what.


I don't know what to tell you about the wind thing. Maybe the father of gorbal warming can get a government grant to study that. I'm sure with a couple trillion bucks he could figure out that it's caused by man. And then figure out a way to fix it costing the American consumer bazillions of dollars......

I use the wipers and defrost. Seems to work OK for me....


----------



## AndyTblc

mark oomkes;922149 said:


> ummm, that's called forward momentum.


to big of words


----------



## redman6565

(1) i constantly hold the down button even though our plows don't have down pressure.
(2) i always have to piss when i'm at a lot thats not 24 hours or have a hedgerow to use.

then i dont know if its a bad habit or not, but i make my girlfriend ride along with me for entertainment


----------



## KJ Cramer

redman6565;922188 said:


> (1) i constantly hold the down button even though our plows don't have down pressure.
> (2) i always have to piss when i'm at a lot thats not 24 hours or have a hedgerow to use.
> 
> then i dont know if its a bad habit or not, but i make my girlfriend ride along with me for entertainment


"Entertainment" Sure...


----------



## shott8283

Lugnut;922051 said:


> Nicorette...chewing the gum helps keep your mouth busy like your used to with the chew, while it does its thing to wean you off the tobacco. Worked for a buddy of mine. Good luck


chantix

worked for me

i was up to 2 cans a day cope long, its been 2 and half years since i touched the stuff, no desire to go back, no cravings.

gets easier with time. A LOT easier.

the first 3 days are the worse


----------



## KJ Cramer

Whats chantix?


----------



## 2COR517

KJ Cramer;922201 said:


> Whats chantix?


Its a prescribed medication. Not sure if it falls into the "anti-depressant" category or not.


----------



## BSDeality

BSDeality;921696 said:


> half my driveway still isn't plowed from the last storm and I iced it over real good washing the trucks off yesterday. Guess thats not a big button for me


ok, you guys got me all self conscious. I went out this am and plowed the rest of my driveway. anyone want to inspect it?

leaning forward in my chair to see over the hood is another thing I do all the time. i always get a killer neck-ache later from it.


----------



## TommyMac

Jimmyed;921993 said:


> Not stopping to take a dump. As soon as I miss one I about run myself out every few minutes. When I do get home it stinks up the entire damned house.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Happy I'm not the only one


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Mark I occasionally stick my head out the window while I plow. My window is down 95% of the time anyways. Guess it helps get closer to things with the blade


----------



## Dissociative

BSDeality;922221 said:


> leaning forward in my chair to see over the hood is another thing I do all the time. i always get a killer neck-ache later from it.


thats my worst because i don't have a power seat to rasie up when i plow.....those are nice...

also.....i actually held the UP motion way too long when i approached piles using my plow like a wheel loader to "lift and push" ..............which after 2 years burned my solenoid and motor out...so i try to not do that any more....

i get pretty irritated at people so i now just take a lap around the lot instead of going to jail again. Dragging a smart azz SOB out of his car in the parking lot after you plow a pile into his drivers door isn't a good way to make friends...it was MY OWN account.....kinda was worth it to watch him fall out car and over the blade landing in the mix between the truck and blade while i....well....nvrmnd....for the money it cost me it wasn;t really worth it...LOL


----------



## plowguy43

No no continue!


----------



## Dissociative

it didn't end well for either of us.....


----------



## dchr

1. I'm a weather nazi-constantly checking every source.
2. Obsessively worry about the trucks and equipment-check and re check EVERYTHING
3. To much coffee,to many cig's.
4. Can't sleep before or right after a storm.--see#3
5. Sticking my head out the window
6. Get out of the truck to take a wiz or check on something ,leave the window down then have a wet ass the rest of the night.
7.Try to get every lot,sidewalk and driveway perfect.
8. Use to much salt
Wow-I think I should be committed-


----------



## basher

..


----------



## plowguy43

Dchr- do you squat when you pee? Wet ass???
Kidding.
I leave the truck in 4x4 between drives occasionally and do the float button as well.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

shott8283;922198 said:


> chantix
> 
> worked for me
> 
> i was up to 2 cans a day cope long, its been 2 and half years since i touched the stuff, no desire to go back, no cravings.
> 
> gets easier with time. A LOT easier.
> 
> the first 3 days are the worse


I have heard that the first three days is the worst for quitting everything. I believe its called the three day hump, and once you can get over it, your all set.

For instance, we watched a movie in health class called "Supersize Me" where the man ate McDonalds for breakfast, lunch, and dinner for a month straight. After 3 days he no longer would feel sick eating all that grease all day.


----------



## Dissociative

SuperdutyShane;922419 said:


> its called the three day hump,
> .


we had a thing called that in high school...it was a camping trip all the kids went on.....

wanna go camping?


----------



## chevskeezy85

down button for sure and smoking way too much. I run the controller with me left hand so it makes it real interesting to smoke, run the plow and ash out the window at the same time. 

I tried the chantix thing and it worked great, quit a week after starting it. your supposed to take it for 3 months though. i stopped after two weeks of not smoking and didnt smoke for 4 months. if i had taken it as long as i was supposed to it would have turned out better i think. the only thing i noticed was some extremely crazy @$$ dreams. Extremely crazy. A guy at work warned me about the dreams though, he said he had a dream that he killed his best friend and buried him in the back yard...lol the next night he had on that he wanted to wipe out the entire human race. made me wonder if i wanted to work next to him any more


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Using the blade as an anchor to stop on the road because I drive too fast!!!! Truck will stop at too many Tim's. Most Canadians operators charge by the cup!!!

Use to smoke three packs a night!!!! With the Chantix none for almost two years. 

Knowing a storm is brewing and not being able to sleep, just like a kid on the night before Christmas...


----------



## basher

Playing screaming rock and roll at 2am in residentials, "stranglehold" is not well received in the wee hours:laughing:

Forgetting the spreader light is on.


----------



## Mark13

Milwaukee;921283 said:


> Bad habit for me was
> 
> press that float button to keep plow down. Just got that bad habit from friend.
> 
> plow too close to fence
> 
> plow too fast while push heavy wet snow in middle of road
> 
> Not stop COMPLETE while shift R/D/R/D Quit do that after owner shift too early while moving 10 mph it bang so hard. He very lucky that F250's transmission held.
> 
> keep spin tires at 15 mph while plow WET heavy snow.
> 
> Owner's habit
> 
> plow too fast
> go reverse 30-55 mph
> rev 5.4L to 4,000-5,000 rpm
> not stop while shift gear he still do that now.
> spin tires at 40 mph while it moving 5 mph
> not keep gas tank full
> not check oil in engine it run dry several times. That result I make him sell that truck.


Sounds like you guys are really hard on trucks. I can't imagine anything lasting very long.



procut1;921362 said:


> Mine is hitting the same darn manhole cover every time and launching it like a frisbee 100 feet away.
> Then I get out of the truck, say a few choice words, and throw my back out rolling it back to the hole.


:laughing:


thesnowman269;921508 said:


> definitely the float button. Anyone else feel the need to keep their driveway extra super clean??


I'm just the opposite with our driveway. If you drove past you'd assume that the house was vacant. Sometimes my dad plows it, I never do. I think by the end of my route I want sleep, not to keep plowing for $0.

I seem to hold the float button constantly while the blade is on the ground. Actually I have a joystick so I find my hand resting on it holding it down.

I never have a seatbelt on while plowing, on the road I do, but not in lots.


----------



## clinicalenginee

-When driving the pickup and dump truck the window is always down.
-Seeing how far I can push up the pile with the dump truck.
-When driving the Ag tractor I leave the doors open and have the volcano vent heater on Low to maintain an ambient temperature.


----------



## B&B

JustinD;922140 said:


> I would love to stick my head out the window


My dog was the same way. He looked like a fur covered Popsicle until the route was finished.


----------



## ajslands

- i have to know the weather every 10 minutes, i dont listen to it on the radio much, but i check my phone constently.
- going down the road, with emtyp bags of salt flying out on the road.
- when going down steps with spreader, NaCl always spills out.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

TKLAWN;920978 said:


> eating alot of gas station synthetic food. ummm but those zesty cicken & swiss are soooo good.


Those things are delicious.


----------



## wizardsr

Mark Oomkes;922100 said:


> That's cuz we're BFF's.


Hey wait, I thought we were BFF's! Don't make me go hunt down your other man! :angry:


----------



## 2COR517

2COR517;922095 said:


> I'm not ascared of you!!!!
> 
> Please don't retaliate with vicious, hurtful quips





Mark Oomkes;922100 said:


> That's cuz we're BFF's.





wizardsr;922921 said:


> Hey wait, I thought we were BFF's! Don't make me go hunt down your other man! :angry:


I'm sorry you had to find out this way. We're not exclusive, if that helps:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wizardsr

basher;922461 said:


> Forgetting the spreader light is on.


Good one! I put a flashing LED light on the upper part of the dash for the rear lights and blinky lights. Way too many times rolling down the road with everything on...


----------



## wizardsr

2COR517;922954 said:


> I'm sorry you had to find out this way. We're not exclusive, if that helps:laughing::laughing:


I better not catch what you got!!!


----------



## TommyMac

[/QUOTE]I'm just the opposite with our driveway. If you drove past you'd assume that the house was vacant. Sometimes my dad plows it, I never do. I think by the end of my route I want sleep, not to keep plowing for $0.

I seem to hold the float button constantly while the blade is on the ground. Actually I have a joystick so I find my hand resting on it holding it down.

I never have a seatbelt on while plowing, on the road I do, but not in lots.[/QUOTE]

Good I'm happy I'm not the only one who's driveway got a foot on it....:laughing:....I recently got a plow guy to do it, because it's kind of a ball busta to try & fit a Mack Tri-Axle in with an 11' blade....it did make quick work though:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

wizardsr;922970 said:


> I better not catch what you got!!!


I got it from him, he said he got it from you


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Dissociative;922431 said:


> we had a thing called that in high school...it was a camping trip all the kids went on.....
> 
> wanna go camping?


Your profile picture suits you well


----------



## Snowpusher78

I would have to say drinking to much pop

not taking breaks

and trying to do to much by myself i am a 2 truck operation and think i can do it all by myself hard to give that up and rely on other people to work for me.


----------



## mansf123

mine would be not drinking enough water and too much soda/coffee. I also learned putting bags of calcium in the back seat made my lips blow up ten times bigger and blister, and not to mention the burns on my neck...... took me 20 hours before realizing it was not chapped lips


----------



## Rich6789

My worst habit is definitely being to impatient while my guys grab their shovels out of the bed of my truck. The longer I plow the worse it is, and I can never understand how it could take so long. Also leaving my amber light on.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I never wear my seatbelt
I drink too much pop, by the time I get to the shop there are bottles and cans rolling everywhere in the truck :laughing:
Getting home and crawling into bed after being awake for 24+ hours straight, then just as I'm about to fall asleep I realize I forgot to shovel that one sidewalk, and then I can't sleep.
Texting non-plower people at 4am just to piss them off :laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding

My bad habit is running red lights.I have a 10 wheeler behind me and he doesn"t like to shift.There is a red light every block so we run as many as we can and make the cars wait.After the storm is over and I'm driving around I find myself almost running lights.Smoking way to many cigarettes


----------



## TommyMac

quigleysiding;923119 said:


> My bad habit is running red lights.I have a 10 wheeler behind me and he doesn"t like to shift.There is a red light every block so we run as many as we can and make the cars wait.After the storm is over and I'm driving around I find myself almost running lights.Smoking way to many cigarettes


:laughing: He's not the only wheeler that runs red's it must be a new england thing


----------



## nh785

cursing. so i'll going shopping with my wife and 4 yr old son and we are stuck in traffic for 20 min. my son rolls down his window and yells at the cars next to us get moving you jackass. hard time not laughing as my wife is hitting me.


----------



## 4u2nv

I'm another one who keeps my finger on the down button... like the plow is going to go down more. I put all my empty DD cups on the floor in the back seat to see how many it takes me to make it through the night.


----------



## JD Dave

B&B;922588 said:


> My dog was the same way. He looked like a fur covered Popsicle until the route was finished.


Your dogs name isn't Red Snapper is it?


----------



## dchr

plowguy43;922414 said:


> Dchr- do you squat when you pee? Wet ass???
> Kidding.
> I leave the truck in 4x4 between drives occasionally and do the float button as well.


:laughing:


----------



## green frog

How many energy drinks does 2 litres of Mountain Dew equal?
Doing the Do is my bad habit.


----------



## the new boss 92

another thing is coming up to curbs and not picking up the plow in time and hitting them! ouch i have to practice more!


----------



## mansf123

how about packing a cooler full of beers ...... not me but ik alot of guys who do


----------



## redman6565

KJ Cramer;922196 said:


> "Entertainment" Sure...


hey, sometimes the energy drinks just odnt cut it


----------



## KJ Cramer

So this chantix stuff, do I just walk into a doc's office and ask for it, or do I need to get a whole eval done, basically how hard is it to get? I haven't been to a doctor in years, doctors are like auto mechanics, you go in for one thing and they tell you there is another dozen or so problems.


----------



## chevskeezy85

yea just tell your doctor you want to quit smoking and you heard about it and want to try it. thats what i did. you are supposed to smoke the first week you are on it. they say around day 7 you wont want to smoke anymore and it was the truth. I weined myself off during the 7 days from pack and a half a day to like 5. then bam had absolutely no desire to have one. the hard part is the physical and mental habit. like first thing in the morning you get in your truck and have a smoke while you drive thats the hardest part. i really wish i woulda stayed on it. most insurance companys wont pay for it believe it or not. its like 120 bucks a month. but if you think about it, thats what you spend on smokes anyway. the stuff is simply amazing. give it a try you wont regret it. good luck!


----------



## IHI

KJ Cramer, let me know, i went to the doctor and got a prescription and still have the brand new unopened box Chantix because i just said F... It and quit cold turkey....but i still dip, so the victory was only half way won, though i did want to stop smoking which was the reason i got the prescription in the first place, 20+yrs smoking and i was having troubles doing stuff breathing wise and said enough was enough when i had to get breathing treatments.

PM me and we can work something out

Josh


----------



## basher

Some states (DE is one) have assistance programs for Chantix. My wife used it (Chantix and the state assistance program.) The insurance will not pay for it but the state did.


----------



## AndyTblc

I forgot to mention my worst habbit is swearing, when I'm in the truck all alone, that is my time to yell, scream and swear. If people herd what I say, they'd want to go to church for 3 days


----------



## fireball

forgetting to look both ways before crossing the tracks.
A vehicle plowing the parking lot apparently skidded into the path of the River LINE train.

http://chuchubob. rrpicturearchive s.net/showPictur e.aspx?id= 1879659
http://chuchubob. rrpicturearchive s.net/showPictur e.aspx?id= 1879661
http://chuchubob. rrpicturearchive s.net/showPictur e.aspx?id= 1879663
http://chuchubob. rrpicturearchive s.net/showPictur e.aspx?id= 1879664

.


----------



## WGLand

nh785;923147 said:


> cursing. so i'll going shopping with my wife and 4 yr old son and we are stuck in traffic for 20 min. my son rolls down his window and yells at the cars next to us get moving you jackass. hard time not laughing as my wife is hitting me.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WGLand

KJ Cramer;923562 said:


> So this chantix stuff, do I just walk into a doc's office and ask for it, or do I need to get a whole eval done, basically how hard is it to get? I haven't been to a doctor in years, doctors are like auto mechanics, you go in for one thing and they tell you there is another dozen or so problems.


Ain't that the truth, I'm 18 and haven't been seen my dr for about 5 years. I've got to clinics when I'm sick, but that's once every 3 years if that.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Last year I would smoke alot while plowing, now that I have stopped smoking i'm not sure. Propably chew more gum.


----------



## J.R. Services

1) Not enough breaks. Started 2am saturday morning 2hr nap sunday night fell asleep 2am tuesday morning while hauling equipment ran into ditch $600 wreker bill 
2) Not eating/buying food getting in truck and never eat it
3) Take on too much work. Had 25 calls in one day, took on all of them 
4) Road Rage. Rushing from job to job. Screaming at people driving slow or being ********
5) Trying to go as long as possible without getting fuel
6) Not being able to sleep afterwards. Sleep for about 2-3hrs then wake up in a panic attack thinking that i forgot something or that there had been a huge drift. Sad, I know
7) Sticking head out window 
8) Trying to move piles that are way to big for the truck and end up getting plow hung up.


----------



## palmtree907

I drink one Mocha then its diet coke the rest of the night. I've been trying to get into water, but...
Funny thing...here in Alaska, winter gets here and truck is in 4X4 til spring, sounds like a lot of you guys down south are running around in 2 wheel.
I take my belt off when plowing. I crank the iPod way up. I run around with the tail gate down and the topper hatch up so I can see better.I text my old lady WAY TOO MUCH. And I take on more business than I should. I wind up running around wanting to do one last job...


----------



## Moonlighter

Great thread I never knew I had so many bad habits in common with so many people.
I go through 2 2 liters a night of Mt Dew, hold the float button down all the time, roll into and out of gears alot, smoke way too much up to 2 packs a night while plowing, junk food - chips, pretzels, burger king, I used to feel like I was still plowing when I went to sleep after a long night, no seat belt while plowing, roll down the main roads with my backup lights on (tinted window cure) but I got one I don't think I saw I ride the truck like you would ride a horse if I am backing up a sky drive I will lean back in the seat as If I can actually help the truck go up it, and I swear like a trucker at everyone in my way - I hate it when cars come at you in a subdivision and don't stop as I am sliding down a sky drive, brakes are locked up they can clearly see I am sliding towards the road and them but they still keep coming through. Oh yeah and load music at 3am I got to have my tunes going.


----------



## Watkins

lol, That's all legendary guys.
I don't think the float button ever stays down does it ? I always push it down, even when I go up a drive ramp.
It just seems it never scrapes up enough right ?

My bad habits are taking the blade and dropping it after I push up and pile, after that I pick it up nearly 2 ft in the air, after the 2nd job my battery is near 8 volts.
I really need to stop dropping the plow trying to get the potential snow clump off my blade I think.
I am only 32 but have cured myself of the r / d slams I do wait for the transmission to stop spinning now after wrecking 6 transmissions in 13 years.
The float will never be down enough even with 4 ft of chain, well that's what I keep thinking anyhow. 
It's definitely a bad habit though, Harmless I think.
Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Winter Land Man

My bad habit is chain smoking enough 'till I am lightheaded. I've gone through 9 packs in one day before. Pretty bad. It's only when plowing, it's weird.


----------



## bighornjd

This thread is freakin hilarious.
For me: 
1- thank God I don't smoke or chew form what it sounds like plowing does to those that do.
2- i don't eat right, junk when i do, used to not drink enough either. Now I keep a GIANT bag of pretzel sticks in the truck that I munch on non-stop. Gives me something to do and makes me thirsty so I drink LOTS of water or iced tea.
3- thank God I also don't drink coffee, soda, or energy drinks.
4- the extra drinking means lots of peeing next to the truck.
5- if its snowing still the window is up and down a lot (always cracked tho) or always down altogether if the storm is over.
6- Loud singing if a good song comes on, for some reason the later it is, the louder it plays? (remember the window is usually down too) lol
7- realizing I'm low on fuel after every place close by with diesel is already closed...
8- I'm not bad with shifting in/out of reverse but I occasionally get a little hasty...
9- driving from one site to next in 2wd, making one pass into lot, try to back-up and think I'm stuck because I forgot to put it in 4wd
10- THE WORST- pressing, re-pressing, and or holding the float button. I don't think I will ever break that habit. When I first started plowing I was that way occasionally with up but broke myself of it rather quick. Forward, Reverse, doesn't matter I do it EVERY time. If I realize it and take my finger off I usually inadvertently start pressing it again before I even finish the pass. Glad to find out I'm not the only one!!


----------



## sno commander

i never noticed i did the float button thing until i read this thread.:crying: also i find myself hitting the heated mirror button on and on even thought my mirrors are clean.


----------



## wmik55

yelling at people in my way. too many cigs, too much coffee, too much gum, too much stress and just not enough sleep. also cursing the weatherman who said the storm would be over at midnight and it's still snowing at 3:00 am.


----------



## mercer_me

I drink way to much Mountain Dew and eat to much greasy food from the local store.


----------



## HALH VT

Not the float button, but I tend to hold the down pressure on the back blade long after it has hit the ground and lifted the truck a little, I also tend hit the angle over and over.


----------



## 02powerstroke

float button, over angle it, set the heat to 10 get hot get pissed turn it off get cold turn it back on to 10. crank the music at 2am. hit the same damn cobblestone driveway in the same neighbor hood( I plow streets) by far the worst is backing up with out looking...


----------



## Grn Mtn

turb0diesel;921310 said:


> ....but after im done plowin for hours i still hear my plow going thru out my day or in my sleep haha


 same here, lay in bed and i'm still plowing in my mind.



Sydenstricker Landscaping;921361 said:


> .... yelling alot at idiot drivers at 3am. ... #2 is kinda rough while out plowing....


 ditto and TMI



procut1;921362 said:


> Mine is hitting the same darn manhole cover every time and launching it like a frisbee 100 feet away.
> Then I get out of the truck, say a few choice words, and throw my back out rolling it back to the hole.


 not a manhole, but a cut off chainlink fence post, I know its there, but every time I want the lot to look perfect and I take that last swipe BANG, i'm awake and so are the neighbors, heheh



DAFFMOBILEWASH;922440 said:


> Using the blade as an anchor to stop on the road because I drive too fast!!!! ...Knowing a storm is brewing and not being able to sleep, just like a kid on the night before Christmas...


done that too, it just sucks when you do it on a powder filled road and the snow comes flying over the hood and now you can't see, your still going forward and somewhere up ahead was a parked car...not that that ever happened to me. definately like a kid on christmas eve.



nh785;923147 said:


> cursing. so i'll going shopping with my wife and 4 yr old son and we are stuck in traffic for 20 min. my son rolls down his window and yells at the cars next to us get moving you jackass. hard time not laughing as my wife is hitting me.


to f ing funny!!!!!!!!!!!!.

my habits: just can't leave that last little bit of snow alone, so I take one last swipe and find the grass.

old habit of when I was solo: pushing piles back to make room for more snow, even though the account is a snow removal one, boss loves that one, "know how much my triaxle makes?"

whats wrong with sticking your head out of the window, I do that all the time so I can scape close without hitting the building?

forgetting about the overhang of the building when driving the 550 salt/plow trucks, come close to making them overhangs a little taller a few times.


----------



## Banksy

My bad habit is trying to finish to fast. I get myself all in a tizzy to get the job done. I have a love/hate relationship with plowing. I can't to plow and then I can't wait to be done.


----------



## mkwl

Mine are:

1) Getting worked up that something's going to go wrong or break while plowing-giving myself heartburn sometimes...
2) Getting short/pi$$ied at anyone and everyone around me before/during plowing (not my clients though) because I'm nervous that something might go wrong...
3) Checking the weather reports WAYYYY too much! My family thinks I'm nuts to wake up every hour on the hour the night before a storm to check the latest forecast!


----------



## MattR

I am a smoker and smoke alot when driving between accounts. I rarely smoke while plowing though. I guess I am too busy holding down the float lever to grab a smoke..lol.

I stick my head out the window too. The window is almost always open because the heater in my truck is awesome.

I usually forget to turn the strobe off on my truck during the daytime.

I dream of plowing snow according to my girlfriend. How I found this out is I talk in my sleep. She claims I told her I had to go plow snow in Michigan U.P. because nobody else would drive that far to plow the driveway..lol.

Before it snows, I sit and stare at the window waiting for flakes to appear.

When it stops snowing and done plowing, I drive around a bit more hoping for one more call to plow.


Matt


----------



## cpsnowremoval

havent had much seat time in my plow truck yet but seeing some of these habits i know im going to have most of these. lol


----------



## KJ Cramer

cps where you out of? I'm out of Pleasant Prairie. I agree not as much snow yet this season as I would like.


----------



## Indy

Looking forward and making a plan for the next pass, WHILE creeping backward.........


----------



## PlowGood

show-n-go;921199 said:


> I always end up chatting to anyone that will listen on the CB


I didn't think people talked on CB's any more. That a regional thing?


----------



## CaptainSmokey

i have started to talk to my self after about 10hrs in the truck .


----------



## PlowGood

I start seeing things in the blowing snow after 15 hours.


----------



## mercer_me

PlowGood;934063 said:


> I start seeing things in the blowing snow after 15 hours.


After I get home from plowing all nite, I shut my eyes and all I se is 2 orange blinking lites.


----------



## 2COR517

CaptainSmokey;934055 said:


> i have started to talk to my self after about 10hrs in the truck .


10 hours? I'm doing that before I am out of the driveway. I figured it is normal, so I didn't put it down....


----------



## ChicagoPlower

This thread is hilarious and overdue.

The worst thing I do is not sleep a single minute the night or day before a storm. When most normal people are sleeping, I'm staring at the Doppler radar and measuring the snow on my deck. C,mon just go to sleep dude.

I thought I was the only float holder out there. After I just bought a new controller, I'm going to try to stop. I probably won't though.

Another annoying thing I do is constantly push the piles on driveways too far onto the grass, all to widen the drive oh... four inches. I've practically re-seeded some of our customers front lawns after ten years of bizarre pile pushing.


----------



## mercer_me

ChicagoPlower;934137 said:


> The worst thing I do is not sleep a single minute the night or day before a storm. When most normal people are sleeping, I'm staring at the Doppler radar and measuring the snow on my deck.


I do the same thing. I try to sleep but I can't all I want to do is stair at the raidar and keep looking out the window to se how much snow there is.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

mercer_me;934159 said:


> I do the same thing. I try to sleep but I can't all I want to do is stair at the raidar and keep looking out the window to se how much snow there is.


I think I do it because when I first started plowing, I overslept once and woke up to five inches of wet snow and the sound of driveways being plowed. I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## show-n-go

PlowGood;934013 said:


> I didn't think people talked on CB's any more. That a regional thing?


Not sure, i never use one unless i'm plowing, it's just a cheap little one but it is very nice to chat with my other drivers all night.



mercer_me;934159 said:


> I do the same thing. I try to sleep but I can't all I want to do is stair at the raidar and keep looking out the window to se how much snow there is.


Same thing here. This last go round we were supposed to get turned out next to nothing but i still drove around hoping that it was sticking somewhere.. lol I used a half a tank driving around.. then i went home and stared out the window all night on the laptop hoping it was going to keep snowing...


----------



## buckwheat_la

show-n-go;934327 said:


> Same thing here. This last go round we were supposed to get turned out next to nothing but i still drove around hoping that it was sticking somewhere.. lol I used a half a tank driving around.. then i went home and stared out the window all night on the laptop hoping it was going to keep snowing...


so i don't think this is necessarily a bad think, last night, checked until 4 am no snow worthwhile, and never went and checked anything beyond looking outside and seeing no snow, well one of my guys phones me at 7am, wondering if we are doing snow, i look outside, still no snow, BUT, where he is has 2 inches, DAMN!!!, snow in a 10 block radius. if i had the bad habit of driving around and checking properties, i wouldn't have been late doing stuff today!!!


----------



## snowplowchick

Swearing.


----------



## CaptainSmokey

well you know i do it almost every day but its the worst when i am in the truck for a while. 



2COR517;934092 said:


> 10 hours? I'm doing that before I am out of the driveway. I figured it is normal, so I didn't put it down....


----------



## GL&M

I curse too much too, but it's usually at some %&$#*&@# that deserves it See what I mean.


----------



## snowplowchick

Captain Smokey, there are some things we'd rather not visualize, you perv!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

dchr;922395 said:


> 1. I'm a weather nazi-constantly checking every source.
> 2. Obsessively worry about the trucks and equipment-check and re check EVERYTHING
> 3. To much coffee,to many cig's.
> 4. Can't sleep before or right after a storm.--see#3
> 5. Sticking my head out the window
> 6. Get out of the truck to take a wiz or check on something ,leave the window down then have a wet ass the rest of the night.
> 7.Try to get every lot,sidewalk and driveway perfect.
> 8. Use to much salt
> Wow-I think I should be committed-





basher;922461 said:


> Playing screaming rock and roll at 2am in residentials, "stranglehold" is not well received in the wee hours:laughing:
> 
> Forgetting the spreader light is on.





Snowpusher78;923036 said:


> I would have to say drinking to much pop
> 
> not taking breaks
> 
> and trying to do to much by myself i am a 2 truck operation and think i can do it all by myself hard to give that up and rely on other people to work for me.


I'm guilty of many of the above! Driving to fast in reverse, not comming to a complete stop before shifting, etc. Ya the list goes on!


----------



## 2COR517

basher;922461 said:


> "stranglehold" is not well received in the wee hours:laughing:


I had to Youtube it. Now I know the name of the song. And all this time I thought you were old and stuff


----------



## Alaska Boss

Well,.. let's see,... 

I don't smoke,...
I don't drink,.....
I have a manual transmission,...
and I have a joystick,...

......... after reading this thread,.. I don't think it's possible for me to have a bad habit,...


----------



## MaineF250

I have a few but here is a list...
-Chew way too much cope long
- Too much coffee
-Lose my **** at the taxpayers while i'm plowing and they do something really dumb, it's a big no-no
- pick up the two-way town radio mic and start swearing, when really I thought I had the CB mic, also a big no-no

I'll probably have more after the weekend, happy new year all


----------



## buckwheat_la

Alaska Boss;935047 said:


> Well,.. let's see,...
> 
> I don't smoke,...
> I don't drink,.....
> I have a manual transmission,...
> and I have a joystick,...
> 
> ......... after reading this thread,.. I don't think it's possible for me to have a bad habit,...


arrogance, and perfection are bad habits also, IMO


----------



## cpsnowremoval

KJ Cramer;933921 said:


> cps where you out of? I'm out of Pleasant Prairie. I agree not as much snow yet this season as I would like.


Kenosha WI
Id like alot of 3-4inch storms thats were i make the moneypayup


----------



## MikeRi24

When I plowed last year, I had the float button habit (thought I was the only one)....aside from that, I think thats about it. I used to drive with the windows open, cuz the heater in the Jeep sucked and the windows would never defrost so after about the second time out i said screw it dressed warm and went windows down from there on out.


----------



## ajslands

i just wanna make sure iam not the only one that likes to roll thru that stop sign in the middle of nowhere at 3am. especialy with all the weight, i also hold the float button


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

This thread is awesome!


----------



## WGLand

ajslands;936558 said:


> i just wanna make sure iam not the only one that likes to roll thru that stop sign in the middle of nowhere at 3am. especialy with all the weight, i also hold the float button


I've done it before, just gotta make sure no one is around for miles lol.


----------



## MSS Mow

ajslands;936558 said:


> i just wanna make sure iam not the only one that likes to roll thru that stop sign in the middle of nowhere at 3am. especialy with all the weight, i also hold the float button


I didn't think there were any stop signs out at 3am. I thought they were all taken in for the night when it snows.


----------



## anj4ever6236

I forget to lift to plow up when I'm doing the last of my accounts.....HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE KEEP ON PLOWING!


----------



## abbe

After 24 hours straight I see zombies in the snow pile...no joke haha. And I'm a float offender I hold that button like its goin outta style. I like to have random conversations with truckers on the cb, keep it interesting. And I sing like a mofo around hour 15


----------



## PlowGood

abbe;936836 said:


> After 24 hours straight I see zombies in the snow pile...no joke haha.


Isn't that a wild thing that happens??? Scares the beegeezus outta ya when it looks like someone is walking right in front of you.


----------



## oman1999

I can safely say that I am not a float switch offender!

I mess with my beacons WAY too much. Have a fully loaded MX7000 bar on the truck and I'm constantly changing things around on it. ie. Strobes for busy lots, sweeps or rotator for empty lots, front/rear halogen flash for other areas.

Can't seem to get the heat right to save my life.

Constantly watching all the guages, getting out to look the truck over, fiddling with the radio, etc. Shifting in and out of 4wd depending on conditions.

Checking radar and weather conditions on the laptop mounted in the truck.

Doing a ton of paper-work and phone calling. 

Trying to find that perfect angle of blade to eliminate all plow trails and roll-off because my new wings haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Skid Mark

i dont really have any bad habbits except when i turn my skid loader i always wip around the turn and ocasionally do a 360


----------



## born2farm

Driving around for a couple hours before the snow starts falling hoping that there is one account with something to salt. Same thing after I am done,,,drive around hoping there is a cleanup to do.

Eat way to much junk food. You know run into gas station..gas chips pop your gone.

Last would be pushing piles back to far or hitting garage doors (only did that once)


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape

I would have to say getting short of the phone with my wife. She calls every hour or so and makes sure I am ok. I have a very bad back and knee, so i see where she is coming from. The problem is though she wants to hold a regular conversation when you are trying to work the plow and steer the truck and such


----------



## Flawless

I'm pretty good about throwing it into rev. i stay away from red bulls and stuff, hate the heart burn. lots of coffee, and water. Hate eating gas station food, and fast food.
I don't take any breaks i know it's bad but i'm still young. Record is three days straight before sleep


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Flawless;937563 said:


> I'm pretty good about throwing it into rev. i stay away from red bulls and stuff, hate the heart burn. lots of coffee, and water. Hate eating gas station food, and fast food.
> I don't take any breaks i know it's bad but i'm still young. Record is three days straight before sleep


With the name of "flawless", your post doesn't surprise me.


----------



## leepotter

oman1999;937102 said:


> Can't seem to get the heat right to save my life.


^ That's the worst.

I'm bad about the energy drinks.


----------



## WGLand

Lots of people have the heat blasting right away when they start up the truck, I just have it set to a medium temp, because I'll be wearing a jacket and I let the truck warm up for a bit and when I leave it's a good temp and I don't need to adjust it often.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing

Well I am a float offender also, but I only do this while back blading. My worst habit is, I leave the heat on full blast then open and close the windows to change the temp.


----------



## Bajak

My worst habits are/were
1. Not sleeping enough before I plow.
2. Running over the median while making an illegal left hand turn with a loader after I grab a Timmies (easily took 2 minutes off the route).
3. Grab another Timmies after the route on the way back to the shop.

Only during big storms.....
4. One auto repair shop would call for a plow and I would go do it but tell him" I can't make it for at least an hour."
5. Repeat step 2.
6. Show up within 10 minutes of his call and sit and wait for a half hour on the clock while he moves all the cars while I enjoy my third cup of coffee (I should only have 2 cups in any 24 hour period or I shake like a dog sh!ttin' razor blades).
7. Repeat step 3.
8. Start from step 1. all over again.


----------



## WGLand

Timmies???


----------



## Bajak

WGLand;938117 said:


> Timmies???


Tim Hortons coffee! It should be illegal.
Few Canadians can just drive by one.


----------



## WGLand

Must be like Caribou Coffee for us.


----------



## buckwheat_la

Flawless;937563 said:


> I'm pretty good about throwing it into rev. i stay away from red bulls and stuff, hate the heart burn. lots of coffee, and water. Hate eating gas station food, and fast food.
> I don't take any breaks i know it's bad but i'm still young. Record is three days straight before sleep


flawless, i don't see where any of this is your bad habit, but i have one for you, bragging, is a very bad habit, lol, seriously though, good on you


----------



## SuperdutyShane

WGLand;938123 said:


> Must be like Caribou Coffee for us.


America is Dunkin Dounts country!


----------



## WGLand

I don't get donuts at Caribou, not even sure they got em, that's what the gas station is for haha. I don't go to Caribou that often though, costs too much!


----------



## REAPER

How dare you insinuate Professional Plowmen have any "bad habits"!








I am insulted! You probably think we back over stuff all the time hiding under the snow!








Or hit curbs at to fast a speed because ,dabnabit, we know our lots!








I bet you think we hit the same curb going the other way to! 








I'll have you know we are perfect though and never sideswipe walls or poles that jump out of nowhere!


----------



## REAPER

It steams me so much I have to make 2 posts on it! (plus you can only do 5 pics in one post)

I bet you think we get so discombobulated we always forget to raise the kick-stand!








I would go so far to say you have even insulted our children inferring they would leave things like maybe the hanging trouble light under the wheel of the truck after greasing the u-joints for you!








Do you not know we are ALL perfect! 
We never do anything wrong around here!

It is always the other guy in the other lot we have so much time to watch!!! :yow!:


----------



## ChicagoPlower

REAPER;938263 said:


> How dare you insinuate Professional Plowmen have any "bad habits"!
> View attachment 68923
> 
> 
> I am insulted! You probably think we back over stuff all the time hiding under the snow!
> View attachment 68926
> 
> 
> Or hit curbs at to fast a speed because ,dabnabit, we know our lots!
> View attachment 68924
> 
> 
> I bet you think we hit the same curb going the other way to!
> View attachment 68925
> 
> 
> I'll have you know we are perfect though and never sideswipe walls or poles that jump out of nowhere!
> View attachment 68927


That's some funny stuff! You took it to the next level with the picture gallery. I had to replace a kickstand this year too, my parts dealer loves all my bad habits.


----------



## Dissociative

lol...reaper your great


----------



## jgoetter1

Good thread


----------



## jgoetter1

1. Pissing in a parking lot snow bank-don't want to waste time finding a bathroom
2. Flying through redlights in the middle of the night


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

REAPER;938263 said:


> I'll have you know we are perfect though and never sideswipe walls or poles that jump out of nowhere!
> View attachment 68927


Hmm, bondo. But as you said we never hit stuff, and definitely not twice!


----------



## diesel dave 04

clark lawn;921181 said:


> same here i dont stop unless its to get gas in the truck then grab a snack and a coke and back at it. feel like $h!t for the next 2 or 3 days after.


Same here But I thought that is what plowing was LOL Fast Money, payup It is by far not easy money But it is fast.
I need to make a planed rout. I find my self wasting time driving to much.


----------



## nobullfrogs

If one of my guys wanted to embarass the hell out of me.....they would mount a mic in my truck. God i hope none of them are on here. It's not so bad...when she's tuned into a rock station....but after 12 hours it gets old and i feel a need for some Pat Benetar....that's when it gets dicey. Smoke like a chimney until the heartburn gets bad....Thumb is glued to the float on my Boss control....Drink nothing but Old Style while plowing


----------



## ShadmorePlowing

Reaper that was great!!


----------



## 2COR517




----------



## Dondo

I know some fo these are repeats but here is what I noticed I do while plowing. 

Hold the float button

Bounce / shake the plow after each push to remove the snow

Smoke way too many cigs

Drink way too much coffee / Mt. Dew

Always forget to raise the plow at the driveway apron at the residentials and trip the plow going in. 

Get out to kick the snow off the plow between each account

Window up window down window up window down

And never cleaning my own driveway and walks when I get home


----------



## uriahroot

defiantly running stop signs at the plazas


----------



## AndyTblc

uriahroot;945613 said:


> defiantly running stop signs at the plazas


Everybody does that no matter what,


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Red light, what red light? At 3 am they all look like a flashing red to me.
Window up, window down, and repeat, and repeat, and repeat.
Pushing banks back to far and NEARLY getting stuck. Ok, it may happen now and then.
Not drinking enough, I get so dehydrated.


----------



## millertime13

me -float button pusher, chain smoker and way too much coffee


----------



## MaineF250

Bajak;938119 said:


> Tim Hortons coffee! It should be illegal.
> Few Canadians can just drive by one.


I agree, we have one on the way back to the shop and it is almost impossible to not pull in everytime I go to get loaded with sand. THeir coffee is great, puts dunkin donuts to shame


----------



## comeeonn

smoking a lot, running red lights and stop signs, forgetting to put it in 4 wheel, yelling and swearing at people who get in my way, and talking on the phone while im trying to plow.


----------



## zipp669

Burkartsplow;921286 said:


> That is me also. Not enough breaks. I hit it hard and I usually throw up a few times through out the storm. I don't drink those energy drinks, my stomach would be churning from those within 10 minutes. I have a few coffees, but i try and stick to water and gatorade.


ME 3. not enough breaks. Go balls to the walls till done and keep going. First storm Dec 7 week went 56 hours with only 3 hours sleep.

one over christmas went 36 straight and for a week got 25 hours sleep.

I dont drink anything but water and OJ, now and then a pop, and usually dont eat much either, if i do it is breakfast.

Now and then I catch myself dropping into reverse to soon.


----------



## ajslands

ya same here, one pop ever time it hits about 4 am, then i take old 2 litlers from home and fill them up with water, and then put them in the bed and about 5 hours later there hard as rock, but i just noticed this the other day, i hold the float button, and roll thru stop signs some times. and i alwasys get mad at the people that cut me off so i ususaly give them the look and a gesturem like wth they are doing, and those tailgaters, i just gradualy slow down


----------



## forestfireguy

I still pick my nose!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mercer_me

Last storm I got a little stuck, so I had to do a little shoveling. When I was done shoveling my self out I left my shovel in the snow bank and drove off. Then when I got home I went to shovel off the steps and I remembered I left my shovel in the snow bank. So I had to go back and get it. Not a big deal just an inconveiniance.


----------



## KJ Cramer

mercer_me;954079 said:


> Last storm I got a little stuck, so I had to do a little shoveling. When I was done shoveling my self out I left my shovel in the snow bank and drove off. Then when I got home I went to shovel off the steps and I remembered I left my shovel in the snow bank. So I had to go back and get it. Not a big deal just an inconveiniance.


Is that a habit??? lol, doesn't that happen to us all at least once?


----------



## 2COR517

If you can get out by shoveling, that's not really stuck. That's just hung up a bit. When you call a wrecker, that's stuck. I know from experience

Kinda like the difference between "lost" and "just turned around a bit"


----------



## ajslands

forgetting to plug the truck in overnight,


----------



## Mark13

ajslands;954224 said:


> forgetting to plug the truck in overnight,


6.0 Ford by chance?


----------



## tom's snow pro

Same my 7.3 deosn't start unless I plug it in. LOL / Or a space heater


----------



## Indy

not a habit, but I left the windrow side window down and got douched.

Sucks cause it got the notes on times for stops


----------



## NCat496

When im talking on the bluetooth I tend to have the phone in my hand and I usually press buttons on the phone instead of the controller, people think i get mad and hang up mid-convo.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem

1) Talking, writing, smoking, shifting, and running the plow at the same time

2) stopping every hour for a 44oz coke

3) Smoking 2 packs in a 16 hour day

4) twisting on the old western cable controlled handle-until there is only about half a thread holding it, then going to lift the plow and the handle goes flying

5) backing up a foot and dropping the plow to get all the snow off of it

6) Starting out with 3 shovels in the back and not having any by the time i get to the fourth customer-

7) backtracking to get my shovels!!!


----------



## plowinginma

2COR517;954220 said:


> If you can get out by shoveling, that's not really stuck. That's just hung up a bit. When you call a wrecker, that's stuck. I know from experience
> 
> Kinda like the difference between "lost" and "just turned around a bit"


+1 I totally agree!!!


----------



## aman804

not so much on holding the float on as pushing harder on the up lever thinking that the plow will go higher. gone through 2 springs in 4 years with the same joy stick. way to many cigs and coffee, tend to have the shakes for a day after.


----------



## Makndust

I'm a foat button clencher also. I think that it is our sub consious trying to get the asphalt as clean as possible. I don't know, its nice to know that I'm not the only one with the same problem. I end up drinking way too much coffee and needing to find a bathroom about 4 hours into starting plowing. My partner is much smarter than I am. He gets tired and shuts down and sleeps for about 4 - 6 hours. Not me, I'm just like a horse chasing a carrot. I just keep going until the accounts are all done. Then I go home and crash for about 10 hours and feel like crap for about 3 more days. When I wake up from my 10 hrs, I have like a dozen mesages from little old ladys that need to be plowed out. Last year I put in 3 different 40 + hour shifts in my pickup. That was stupid. When the little old ladys start calling to get plowed out I about have to whip myself to get even near that plow pickup much less get in it and plow again. I hate it when I get home and set in my recliner and it feels like it is moving. After I name all this stuff off I look back and read and definatly know that I am no rocket scientist.


----------



## Tkobobcat

Stopping for a smoke....falling asleep and waking to the smell of smoke cause your crotch is smoldering


----------



## buckwheat_la

Tkobobcat;956047 said:


> Stopping for a smoke....falling asleep and waking to the smell of smoke cause your crotch is smoldering


lol, if i hear something like this on the news, i well know who was involved, nice to see another albertan here


----------



## Tkobobcat

LOL it freaked me out i thought the skidsteer was burning........then i felt the heat


----------



## nobullfrogs

plowinginma;955617 said:


> +1 I totally agree!!!


ha ha. one of my skid crews got a little stuck during the last ice storm. They almost made it to the top of a 1/2 mile stretch of road with a 5-7% grade and the truck lost traction. The rig started rolling backwards with a 8000 lb skid on back. The driver looked over and saw his shovel guy grabbing his stuff and jumping out of the truck!!! The driver looked in the rear view and remembered that their was a 15' deep ditch at the bottom of the road, so he jumped too!!! Luckily both guys were fine and so was the truck and skid. Took a wrecker an hour to winch them out. I had to remind them that a captain always goes down with his ship!!! They didn't agree


----------



## mercer_me

I just got a new 7.5' Fisher for my new Toyota Tundra and I got a Fish Stick with it. I noticed alot of you guys hold the float button and on my Fish Stick you have to hold the down button until the float lite comes on. I hope I don't get in the habit of holding the down button down.


----------



## sno commander

mercer_me;957460 said:


> I just got a new 7.5' Fisher for my new Toyota Tundra and I got a Fish Stick with it. I noticed alot of you guys hold the float button and on my Fish Stick you have to hold the down button until the float lite comes on. I hope I don't get in the habit of holding the down button down.


oh you will, i never did it before with a joystick but soon as i got the push button the bad habit started. i guess theres worse habits out there


----------



## deere615

I to have the habit of holding down the float button. Eat alot of junk and fast food. Run stop signs and redlights too much too at nigh lol


----------



## OldCrow

These are more for after plowing and I get in my personal truck:

If driving one of the heavy trucks for a long storm:
- Get in my Chevy 1500 to head home and go to pull the air brakes knob every time I stop to get out of the truck 
- Throwing the 1500 in park to back up
- Continuing to strain my neck to look over the front of the hood even though I don't have a plow on my truck

If I've been running the backhoe for hours:\
- Turning my turn signals on to go forward and reverse
- Using both feet to drive (one on brake, one on gas)


----------



## Cuyahoga

My guys and myself have bad habbits of leaving salt in the spreaders when were done, and it freezes. Not that were being lazy, its just were so damn tired all we want to do is sleep.


----------



## Lugnut

If someone is tailgating me in a storm and they don't back off or go around me, after I slow down a bit more, or tap the brakes to back them up, they get a blast from the sander


----------



## BSDeality

Lugnut;958913 said:


> If someone is tailgating me in a storm and they don't back off or go around me, after I slow down a bit more, or tap the brakes to back them up, they get a blast from the sander


is this really a problem? I usually am the one doing the tailgating when its snowing.

my biggest peeve is when harry homeowner rolls a stopsign cutting me off because they don't want to get stuck and then go 10 mph. they stare at me like i'm the dope head when I go around them in the other lane. If you can't drive in it, STAY HOME!


----------



## adrebs57

-Plowing for too long straight
-hitting float button
-too much coffee and chew
-
-Attention customers: If you want to complain to me after plowing 24 hours straight, I will not be responsible for what happens to you(doesn't happen often)


----------



## thesnowman269

Starting on the last page and reading this thread backwards..


----------



## plowmaster07

SuperdutyShane;921264 said:


> You guys that are in the truck for 12-16+ hours must have a bad singing habit.. :laughing:


maybe??? It doesn't make us bad people... does it???! :laughing:


----------



## Elite Property Services

1. I press and hold the float button too long also sometimes I catch myself releasing the button to hit the raise button at the pile which by then is to late obviously......
2. Running red lights at 3 a.m.
3. Trying to stretch the low fuel light.


----------



## plowmaster07

Wow.... Just wow. 

Ok so I AM NOT one of the down button holders, I happen to have the E 47 with the slick stick, so it locks in the down position until I flip it into neutral. 
Not eating the greatest food, Dunkin Donuts is so much faster than Subway. (Although I much prefer Subway) - I'm trying to bring my own food, I hate spending like $20 on crap food and then you feel like crap the next three hours. 
Cant find the right heat setting for AT LEAST an hour. 
I can get quite testy when someone calls to question me about something, after about 10 hours or so. 
I have been trying to back off of the coffee. - I'm down to 1 maybe 2 cups. 
I haven't been keeping myself as hydrated as I should be. - The lacking coffee is replaced with water.
I don't smoke, I don't chew, -well, I chew chewing gum... that's about all
On the occasion that I get rushed -or get into a system, I forget to STOP the truck THEN shift into reverse.
Also, I can't seem to find the right radio volume while on the job, driving around, it doesn't matter, but normally the radio is on just for the back round noise. 
Almost forgot- I am a freaking weather guru Pre-storm. Accuweather.com and NOAA.gov, get their fair share of visits from me pre storm. 

That's about all I can think of for now.

Be safe out there guys!


----------



## wannabeplowing

rob_cook2001;921342 said:


> I chew WAY to much. A can in 8-10 hours. And i do NOT drink enough. When I do drink it's Dr.pepper or MT dew. Energy drinks are not really my thing. I guess I should take more breaks to.
> Robert


I'm with you on the chew and not drinking enough. My gums are so raw by the end of the push it's unreal yet I keep doing it time after time! And I def. eat too much of that damn gas station food but man holiday has a good ham and swiss


----------



## angelryder

Ok so I thought I was the only one who held down button as if it will make plow drag harder?? hmmm as for smoking I havent figured out how to smoke, change gears, and drop plow? Usually wait till i am on to way to next site. Energy drinks a no go to jittery think a pole is a moose jumping out at me...coffee coffee coffee, but again, cant drink, drop plow, hold button, change gears... so usually goes cold then buy another get a couple sips start all over again... why dont trucks have the coffee holders heated? 
Any ideas??


----------



## REAPER

angelryder;961299 said:


> ...coffee coffee coffee, but again, cant drink, drop plow, hold button, change gears... so usually goes cold then buy another get a couple sips start all over again... why dont trucks have the coffee holders heated?
> Any ideas??







http://www.vat19.com/dvds/16-oz-dual-auto-usb-heater-coffee-mug.cfm

or

12 Volt Can Cooler And Warmer


----------



## plowmaster07

REAPER;961324 said:


> http://www.vat19.com/dvds/16-oz-dual-auto-usb-heater-coffee-mug.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> 12 Volt Can Cooler And Warmer


Please correct me if I'm wrong. But Doesn't the old saying "electronics and liquids don't mix" hold true to this product as far as the USB is concerned?????


----------



## plowman4life

my bad habbits are 

watching and checking weather way to much.
hitting snow piles way to hard trying to stack higher to keep the pile back.
drinking mass amounts of coffee
swallowing dip spit when i dont have a bottle or cup in the truck
i also tend to lay down more salt than i need to just so i dont have to come back the next morning to check for ice so i can sleep in

and im sure everyone here has this one but just wont admit it
not paying enouph attention to the girlfriend/fiance/wife durring snow season. (hear about it every day)


----------



## Mr.Markus

I tend to yell "Jacka%&" at any thing that moves around me while I'm plowing.Cars, pedestrians, kids, dogs, deer, my phone. Top of my lungs... windows open or not. I think I have terrets.


----------



## angelryder

REAPER;961324 said:


> http://www.vat19.com/dvds/16-oz-dual-auto-usb-heater-coffee-mug.cfm
> 
> or
> 
> 12 Volt Can Cooler And Warmer


Hey I gotta get one of those.... thanks your the bestest!
ummmm where did you get it?? lol
Have an awesome day!


----------



## snocrete

Mr.Markus;961517 said:


> I tend to yell "Jacka%&" at any thing that moves around me while I'm plowing.Cars, pedestrians, kids, dogs, deer, my phone. Top of my lungs... windows open or not. I think I have terrets.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I will admit to being one that holds the float/down button to long.......but I'm getting better
My other bad habit that I catch myself doing sometimes, is not allowing the truck to come to a COMPLTETE stop before switching from R to D. Oh and one more, I find myself trying to stack with the truck like I'm in a SS.......I think I need to put myself back in a machine.


----------



## DScapes

As a fairly new plow operator, I'm sorry to admit that in just two storms I've literally experienced each one of your bad habits besides the smoking/chewing/dipping.

I laughed out loud for the first 6 pages of this thread because I wish I had another thing to comment on, between shifting to fast, going 50mph backwords looking in the mirrors rather than turning around...

The one thing I hate the MOST is plowing my accounts near the university campus and seeing people walk onto the lot 50 yards away, having them see my pattern of travel (forward and backwards) and then looking into my mirror and seeing them RIGHT IN MY PATH anyways, almost took a few people out walking to the bus station that sits right besides my lot last time, those f*cke*s pop outta no where sometimes!

Other is when I'm 3/4 of the way through a lot and a car pulls in and parks on the snow covered side, wtf they see me clearing the lot, why not park on the other side thats closer to the door anyways?!?!

I've been out 2 storms and people are already pissing me off!! haha, have some common sense people!


----------



## angelryder

DScapes;961703 said:


> As a fairly new plow operator, I'm sorry to admit that in just two storms I've literally experienced each one of your bad habits besides the smoking/chewing/dipping.
> 
> I laughed out loud for the first 6 pages of this thread because I wish I had another thing to comment on, between shifting to fast, going 50mph backwords looking in the mirrors rather than turning around...
> 
> The one thing I hate the MOST is plowing my accounts near the university campus and seeing people walk onto the lot 50 yards away, having them see my pattern of travel (forward and backwards) and then looking into my mirror and seeing them RIGHT IN MY PATH anyways, almost took a few people out walking to the bus station that sits right besides my lot last time, those f*cke*s pop outta no where sometimes!
> 
> Other is when I'm 3/4 of the way through a lot and a car pulls in and parks on the snow covered side, wtf they see me clearing the lot, why not park on the other side thats closer to the door anyways?!?!
> 
> I've been out 2 storms and people are already pissing me off!! haha, have some common sense people!


Well first of all be thankful that you have had two storms... second always presume if they are not driviing a plow truck they are a total idiot! This is what I tell my boys while they are out, people walking in front of a big orange agco tractor, stopping for a chat while they are looking at you?? Go figure.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

too much chaw and smokes. really dont care for caffeine/energy drinks mostly stick to vitamin h2o or gatorade.


----------



## LawnGuy110

I work too hard and then when I get home I just want to rest and my girlfriend gets pissed haaha


----------



## ajslands

I fired a guy for taking A piss on a lot, does firing ppl count as a bad habit?


----------



## KJ Cramer

ajslands;1003251 said:


> I fired a guy for taking A piss on a lot, does firing ppl count as a bad habit?


You fire people for pissin' on a lot??! As long as your courteous and not doin it right in front of the store or other people, go for it, keeps them on the lot instead of leaving to go take a leak and coming back. I do it even when not plowing, as long as I don't think other people can see me I'll do it. You gotta go You gotta go, its that simple. I thought every plow driver pissed in the lot.


----------



## mkwl

KJ Cramer;1003257 said:


> You fire people for pissin' on a lot??! As long as your courteous and not doin it right in front of the store or other people, go for it, keeps them on the lot instead of leaving to go take a leak and coming back. I do it even when not plowing, as long as I don't think other people can see me I'll do it. You gotta go You gotta go, its that simple. I thought every plow driver pissed in the lot.


Hahahaha- you'd get arrested for doing that in NJ- indecent exposure lol :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ajslands

It was at apt complex at 5pm, so Iam sure someone must of been curious of a plow truck, and I can't monitor 20 diffrent windows and see if people are watching. And I had to clean up his messes.


----------



## blk90s13

ajslands;1003251 said:


> I fired a guy for taking A piss on a lot, does firing ppl count as a bad habit?


WTF ? :laughing:

I don't piss any where while plowing unless its on my tires 

bad habits :

SMOKING like I wont be able to smoke any more  + I drink close to a cups of coffee for every 2-3 hours of work


----------



## ajslands

I hope none of you drink and drive and plow!? Any of you guilty of this?


----------



## Mark13

ajslands;1003320 said:


> I hope none of you drink and drive and plow!? Any of you guilty of this?


I drink and plow, then take a pee in the parking lot.


----------



## ajslands

Oh your just hilarious! So funny you should be a comedian! Cough cough A$$ cough grunt!


----------



## nickv13412

coffee, cigarettes


----------



## buckwheat_la

KJ Cramer;1003257 said:


> You fire people for pissin' on a lot??! As long as your courteous and not doin it right in front of the store or other people, go for it, keeps them on the lot instead of leaving to go take a leak and coming back. I do it even when not plowing, as long as I don't think other people can see me I'll do it. You gotta go You gotta go, its that simple. I thought every plow driver pissed in the lot.


not washing your hands after using the bathroom is a bad (and gross) habit, lmao

(although i bet we are all guilty at some point)


----------



## ajslands

I wash my hands just to get the salt off.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mark13;1003324 said:


> I drink and plow, then take a pee in the parking lot.





ajslands;1003330 said:


> Oh your just hilarious! So funny you should be a comedian! Cough cough A$$ cough grunt!


Whats up your....?


----------



## ajslands

Nothing, iam not mad at him he knows I was jk I hope he does. Uhh ohh what if he don't


----------



## Watkins

I'd also like to add, the thing that makes me more mad then ever.
I am very careful #1, and I drive slow.

I can plow a commercial lot for 5 minutes and see I missed a small spot at the entry way ( overspill of some sort ) so I exit and re-enter to clean it up and I get honked at from a motor vehicle 90 feet away traveling at 40 mph as I shift into drive to go out of the road, these people dont understand that we do remember a truck or car and what they did and who might be driving it.
Honking the horn like a fanatic is something these ocd people need to get over.
We're all just out to do a good job, the traffic should have some courtesy,


----------



## tls22

With the busy winter still going here in jersey.....i notice two things...i dont get enough sleep before a event.(to excited) And at a certin point i stop looking behind me...which is a very bad habit


----------



## ajslands

This was not me but one of our guys went to do his lot, and someone was clearing it. So the boss man just said, don't stop him so we got a lot done free of charge, so plowing the worg lit must be pretty bad.


----------



## fordsrule

I'm like everyone else I end up holding down the float button. I'm way to picky when it comes to the lots I plow even if were just trying to keep them open. I drink way to much coffee and eat to much fast food. I tend to shift way to fast I need to work on that. Constantly playing with the heat, its either on hi or off. Constantly playing with the power windows. Oh and playing my music way to loud and getting strange looks while plowing the few restaurants that open late.


----------



## chevyman51

i plow in front of my house so when the city comes by i dont have to dig out later and right after i get done my neighbor gets her snow blower out and blows the snow right where i just plowed so i get in the truck and push it all back in her drive way


----------



## PDQ Pete

Pull up to the lot put her in neutral hit the emergency brake open the gate, jump back in the truck back up and put it in drive and the truck won't move. What did I f-up now. Hey you have to release the emergency brake dip ****:laughing:


----------



## Tom c.

*Plowing gravel lots*

I was wondering if any of you guys have had to plow any gravel lots. And if you have have you any tips you can throw my way. I plow a decent sized gravel lot and have tried a few different approaches on plowing it. I've tried lifting the blade About 1" off of float level and plowing that way. If I plow with the blade on float, as the weight of the snow builds up on the blade the truck digs down and starts throwing gravel {spinning wheels and also pushing gravel}. I'm at wits end any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## rich414

jack daniels


----------



## KJ Cramer

Tom c.;1004397 said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys have had to plow any gravel lots. And if you have have you any tips you can throw my way. I plow a decent sized gravel lot and have tried a few different approaches on plowing it. I've tried lifting the blade About 1" off of float level and plowing that way. If I plow with the blade on float, as the weight of the snow builds up on the blade the truck digs down and starts throwing gravel {spinning wheels and also pushing gravel}. I'm at wits end any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Try using the shoes. That'll keep the blade floating on top of the gravel instead of digging in.


----------



## the new boss 92

hitting m damplow markers on mirrors cause i get so close to some cars that are parked in the lot!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I know the threads been under the rug for a year now but lets keep this going. Just wanted to put my bad habits up...
1. Holding the joystick down
2. Shifting too quick
3. Seeing how far off to the side I can throw snow while windrowing
4. Window up down up down up down
5. F*****ng with the heater every three minutes
6. Driving down the road with the reverse lights on
7. HUGE weather natzi, can't sleep before the storm, too excited.

I'm sure theres more, but just a few I can think of.


----------



## BossPlow2010

One that I learned last year is not wearing a seatbelt in a lot you've never plowed before. 
Ended up hitting my head on the Cieling of my truck after hitting a curb, I had a headache the rest of the day and I was pretty upset.


----------



## Second Nature

Over all the years we've been in business, I can't stop making the same mistake:

I believe other drivers are smart enough to park where we've finished, and to stay away from fast-moving plow equipment. You'd think I'd learn.....


----------



## Peterbilt

Runnig every RED light between the hours of 3 and 5 AM.
Amp Energy drinks.
Spending HOURS AND HOURS reading weather forcasts over and over again. Real bad about this this season.

J.


----------



## Yooper75

Running to fast in the loader, I am surprised I haven't hit a car yet.
Way to much Dew and not eating. I really hate sugar hang overs.


----------



## Drottlawn

Mine has to be getting to much in a rush and slamming into curbs because I am going to fast at the end of my push. #2 turning into drive with a high curb and bottoming out. Do it every time. Damn! I hate a frame impact wakeup calls at 3am. #3 Float pushing Guilty! :laughing:


----------



## rywnygc

Im a float presser as well. Not enough breaks. Since I also shovel the lead walks, I am usually drenched in sweat and as someone said on the 1st page, I throw up a couple times a night from working too hard. I also don't plow close enough to the stakes on my first few accounts of the night. I end up having to pull up and re-do it. I think that one is an experience thing though.

I'm very careful with my shifting. I love my truck.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Caffine and my trusty pouch of chew


----------



## IDST

sleep... sleep... sleep. fell asleep in the pile twice last year.


----------



## blazer2plower

My levi garrett watter and I play my radio to the max. And I all so pull in to drives to fast. And get that wake up call. 

I love my Z


----------



## JimL

Peterbilt;1384994 said:


> Runnig every RED light between the hours of 3 and 5 AM.
> 
> J.


Usually between 1am and 5am.

Last year I flew past stop sign doing 40ish in town on a city street with a speed limit of 30, road covered in snow. I was on my way to get another load of sand. There was a cop just past the sign, oops. He pulled out with lights on but I was a good ways off before he did so I figured he was going to a call. Loaded the truck up, flying back across town I pass him. By the time he caught me I had already spread out the entire load of sand and was filling out my time for the account.

He could hardly stop laughing. Said I made his night. No ticket or anything.

Ole crown vic just doesn't get around that well.


----------



## getsum

KL&M Snow Div.;1384851 said:


> I know the threads been under the rug for a year now but lets keep this going. Just wanted to put my bad habits up...
> 1. Holding the joystick down
> 2. Shifting too quick
> 3. Seeing how far off to the side I can throw snow while windrowing
> 4. Window up down up down up down
> 5. F*****ng with the heater every three minutes
> 6. Driving down the road with the reverse lights on
> 7. HUGE weather natzi, can't sleep before the storm, too excited.
> 
> I'm sure theres more, but just a few I can think of.


couldnt describe me better!!! hahaha well that and not looking behind me sometimes in a big lot thinking " i got this... i remember where everything is" :laughing:


----------



## getsum

Yooper75;1385081 said:


> Running to fast in the loader, I am surprised I haven't hit a car yet.
> Way to much Dew and not eating. I really hate sugar hang overs.


i bleed green! lol gotta love the dew


----------



## SharpBlades

this is a good thread...

My habits:
-driving way to fast and missing my turns.
-blowing stop signs and red lights from midnight to 5 am
-either way to much crap food that I feel sick, or not eating anything and feeling sick.
-way to much coffee (I have an 24 cup pump pot in the truck that ends up getting emptied at least once in an 8 hour route)
-weather nazi (5 different weather apps on the phone being checked hourly when snow is expected plus listening to NOAA weatherband)
-forgetting to turn off the strobes
-bumping the switch for my backup alarm and waking up the neighbors at 2am
-way to much copenhagen
-snapping at people and swearing at anything after 15 hours in the truck
-not enough sleep... plowing till I see purple hippos
-oh, and holding the float button


come to think of it... i don't think I have any good habits while plowing


----------



## rywnygc

SharpBlades;1385368 said:


> -not enough sleep... plowing till I see purple hippos


Once I was pulling a double all nighter and swerved to miss an armadillo. I thought "holy ****, that armadillo was like 3 feet tall!" Then I thought.."um, there aren't any armadillos in Indiana. I should probably take a nap." I swear on everything dear to me that that is an absolutely true story.


----------



## dieselss

going to fast no matter what 
yelling at the stupid pple driving right through my widrows and messing them all up 
yelling at the other employees for breaking sh** that I know have to fix


----------



## racer47

dont sleep or eat till its done stay up for days been doing it for over 20 years and run the trucks like i stole them drink way to much monster and when im done drink alot of beer


----------



## Red Bull Junkie

Ha! Yep, float button for sure-I'm always worried it's not in float and it has turned into an ocd type habbit with the Boss plows. Other habbits are Copenhagen and Red Bull/ Monster. Copenhagen/chew has to go this year-nasty habit.


----------



## comeeonn

Red Bull Junkie;1385560 said:


> Ha! Yep, float button for sure-I'm always worried it's not in float and it has turned into an ocd type habbit with the Boss plows. Other habbits are Copenhagen and Red Bull/ Monster. Copenhagen/chew has to go this year-nasty habit.


^ yeah ive been saying that for 2 years, still at it :realmad:


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

SharpBlades;1385368 said:


> -blowing stop signs and red lights from midnight to 5 am


This.^ But I tend to do that anytime I'm out late. Look both ways, check for cops, make sure again, then I'm off.


----------



## Maleko

Mine would be ......

Float button
Window up and down, Im hot then I'm cold
Defroster on high then on low. Again to hot or to cold.
My worst is Everytime i push into a pile i back up a bit then hit the down button real quick to try to shake any snow off the plow... This can't be good for the piston. I do it everytime. its a bad habit , to me at least .

Not enough sleep, up all night before a storm
Always driving back through the lot to see if i missed something.
everytime i stop i always check to see if all my lights are working. Drives me nuts even if one small light is out.
Dip like a crack head


----------



## ljbev

--float for sure....even though my controller has float light 
--rush too much
--push snow too hard
--push too close to fence and curb
--push piles too high
--drive too fast
--beat the pi** out of the equipment...to please the customers.....
--get a little nasty w the same customers when they dont appreciate it


----------



## MSS Mow

Peterbilt;1384994 said:


> Runnig every RED light between the hours of 3 and 5 AM.
> Amp Energy drinks.
> Spending HOURS AND HOURS reading weather forcasts over and over again. Real bad about this this season.
> 
> J.


I thought that all stop signs/red lights were "optional" between the hours of 8pm and 6am????


----------



## BossPlow2010

MSS Mow;1385870 said:


> I thought that all stop signs/red lights were "optional" between the hours of 8pm and 6am????


Well the stop signs go in for the night after 10 and come back out at 630


----------



## all ferris

I have a thing for fountain soda(mountain dew) and I chew a bit when plowing. But I think the wosrt thing I do (or should I say don't do) is paper work. I am always in such a hurry to get things done that I don't take the time to write down what I did. Then when it comes time to bill out I have to try to remember what I did. This is really only a problem on the bigger storms where I might go to a place 2 or 3 times in one event on a salting run. 

Also, when I am wind rowing snow I try to take to much and it spills over to the clean side and I have to go back and clean it up. 

I stop at red lights but I usually don't wait for them to turn green.


----------



## hunt 444e

ha ha ha i think weve all done that trick pretty funnny though. bought a new xls prior to that i only ran straight blades with joysticks,so im not that familiar with the fishstix so i think if you point the stick the way its supposed to aim it will move faster haha 

-free hot dogs and syntetic rollers,free coffee at all my convenience stores. good thread


----------



## hunt 444e

- when you spit out the window make sure its down


----------



## randomb0b123

the one neighbor always shovels all his snow out into the road, i always assume he wants it back so i definitley exceed the speed limit the plow is rated to plow at while i carefully place it as far back up his drive as i can when i drive down the road


----------



## WilliamOak

always keep a tin in the truck, lovely dip keeps ya awake lol


----------



## Triple L

BossPlow2010;1385873 said:


> Well the stop signs go in for the night after 10 and come back out at 630


LOL that's the funniest thing I've read in a while!


----------



## blazer2plower

hunt 444e;1391571 said:


> - when you spit out the window make sure its down


What he said I do it at least once a year :-o


----------



## Plow man Foster

plowing til i see pink pandas...


----------



## seville009

- pressing hard on the float button not because I don't think that it is already in float, but because I think that I have a loader on the front of the truck and pushing the button will force the plow blade down more

- throwing my body forward in the seat when I'm driving into big piles to push them back because for some reason I think that it will give the truck more momentum and help push the pile back further.


----------



## rpm1

my own truck has a joystick but my other trucks have hand helds in them, every time i swear i get in those trucks i cant run the plows right till i get out and swear i will never use that truck again. till next time. oh and sometimes i yell at my sidewalk crew for going to slow while i pass them in my warm truck don't know why but it makes me feel better after 20 plus hours


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

driving way too fast, turning off my lights to see if cars are coming then turning them back on to run the stop signs on back roads. swearing at the iditos on the road. way too many monsters and no breaks.


----------



## Pushin4U

Ya I'll agree with alot of guys. I've got bad habits too. Smoke way to much and I drink way to much  (soda that is) . Also the float button thing is so funny, because its feels like if you press it harder and harder it'll make the blade dig more! guess not.


----------



## NBI Lawn

My biggest downfall is I do too good of a job. I spend too much time making things "perfect" and it doesn't pay and I doubt the customers notice the extra little bit I do. Other than that I don't smoke, don't do the energy drinks (drink 1-2 coffees), I will work until its all done but I get out and stretch if I feel the need. I am sure I sing to myself and I can't sing so that is probably about it. Thumbs Up


I actually probably too fast in reverse.


----------



## ALC-GregH

seville009;1393748 said:


> - pressing hard on the float button not because I don't think that it is already in float, but because I think that I have a loader on the front of the truck and pushing the button will force the plow blade down more
> 
> - *throwing my body forward in the seat when I'm driving into big piles to push them back *because for some reason I think that it will give the truck more momentum and help push the pile back further.


Hey, every bit counts.  That's too funny.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Sounds like I could make a fortune by making a float feature that BUZZES once it reaches the lowest possible setting. hahaha Or maybe a little shock therapy as a bonus? It will help keep you guys awake. Look at all the monster drinks you wouldn't have to pay for.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Driving in reverse at 40+ mph, rolling my window up and down up and down, turn the heat on full blast then off every 10 minutes, turning on and off my strobes when I hit red lights and stop signs. 

Blasting music at apartment buildings for a good time!

Holding the plow controller on the highway for no reason.


----------



## doberman

plow too fast
run red lights
shift too fast
drink too much coffee
eat too much crap
dont take breaks
dont sleep before a storm - I'm just a spinnin' like a top

scream, yell, intimidate, will throw punches if necessary -but most back off when they see me spinnin'

hang up on customers after yelling at them

wait too long to pee then have to do it in the middle of a parking lot because my bladder will explode

break stuff - right now I have a broken windshield in two places, broken radio display because I didn't like what the dumb weatherman just told me, broken laptop screen cause I didn't like what the radar showed me, headliner matted with blood from punching the roof, broken cellphone that won't charge proper or display proper or dial proper 'cause I throw it at things, broken side windows that wont go up and down proper 'cause I slam the door so hard when I'm pissed, dented sheetmetal on truck from fists....

Come to think of it I don't have any good habits.

In fact if I didn't work for myself I would fire my stupid ass.

Oh ya - and my thumb is about to fall off from pressing the STUPID FLOAT BUTTON TOO MUCH Thumbs Up


----------



## TatraFan

doberman;1401479 said:


> plow too fast
> run red lights
> shift too fast
> drink too much coffee
> eat too much crap
> dont take breaks
> dont sleep before a storm - I'm just a spinnin' like a top
> 
> scream, yell, intimidate, will throw punches if necessary -but most back off when they see me spinnin'
> 
> hang up on customers after yelling at them
> 
> wait too long to pee then have to do it in the middle of a parking lot because my bladder will explode
> 
> break stuff - right now I have a broken windshield in two places, broken radio display because I didn't like what the dumb weatherman just told me, broken laptop screen cause I didn't like what the radar showed me, headliner matted with blood from punching the roof, broken cellphone that won't charge proper or display proper or dial proper 'cause I throw it at things, broken side windows that wont go up and down proper 'cause I slam the door so hard when I'm pissed, dented sheetmetal on truck from fists....
> 
> Come to think of it I don't have any good habits.
> 
> In fact if I didn't work for myself I would fire my stupid ass.
> 
> Oh ya - and my thumb is about to fall off from pressing the STUPID FLOAT BUTTON TOO MUCH Thumbs Up


You don't get a lot of repeat business do you?


----------



## ameyerman

Dip too the point my lip is num.
Drink a 24 pack of Mountain Dew. 
Raido too loud.
Float button pushing.


I think if there was a shock to the button, we would keep hitting it still just for the fun of it. :laughing: Now if it would only snow so all this bad habbits can get put to use this winter.


----------



## ACA L&L

Lately I have noticed that i shove my left leg into the floorboard for long periods.....not sure why, I think its just trying to help out my other leg, it sees it doing all that work and it feels bad.......I push into the floorboard so hard it almost raises me up out of my seat a bit.....never really noticed until this year. I also do almost all that I read on here.....my favorite thinbg to do is run the lights at 2am in a snow storm.


----------



## MSS Mow

ACA L&L;1401669 said:


> Lately I have noticed that i shove my left leg into the floorboard for long periods.....not sure why, I think its just trying to help out my other leg, it sees it doing all that work and it feels bad.......I push into the floorboard so hard it almost raises me up out of my seat a bit.....never really noticed until this year. I also do almost all that I read on here.....my favorite thinbg to do is run the lights at 2am in a snow storm.


I do the exact same thing with my left leg!! It is definitely strange!! 



doberman;1401479 said:


> plow too fast
> run red lights
> shift too fast
> drink too much coffee
> eat too much crap
> dont take breaks
> dont sleep before a storm - I'm just a spinnin' like a top
> 
> scream, yell, intimidate, will throw punches if necessary -but most back off when they see me spinnin'
> 
> hang up on customers after yelling at them
> 
> wait too long to pee then have to do it in the middle of a parking lot because my bladder will explode
> 
> break stuff - right now I have a broken windshield in two places, broken radio display because I didn't like what the dumb weatherman just told me, broken laptop screen cause I didn't like what the radar showed me, headliner matted with blood from punching the roof, broken cellphone that won't charge proper or display proper or dial proper 'cause I throw it at things, broken side windows that wont go up and down proper 'cause I slam the door so hard when I'm pissed, dented sheetmetal on truck from fists....
> 
> Come to think of it I don't have any good habits.
> 
> In fact if I didn't work for myself I would fire my stupid ass.
> 
> Oh ya - and my thumb is about to fall off from pressing the STUPID FLOAT BUTTON TOO MUCH Thumbs Up


Someone needs anger management!! :realmad::laughing:


----------



## doberman

Isn't releasing your frustration on inanimate objects instead of real live humans a form of prudent anger management?......No?


----------



## Yooper75

ameyerman;1401504 said:


> I think if there was a shock to the button, we would keep hitting it still just for the fun of it. :laughing:


We would all look like this........:laughing:


----------



## 496 BB

While I do most listed above I also have another one. I tend to be thinking about how well the last pass was and my next move while on a pass that I forget where the manholes are until I hit one. After I peel my face off the windshield I usually take note and remember it the rest of the season. Then next season comes and I repeat the whole process over again.

Im so glad Im not the only one thinking my plow needs to dig deeper by pushing float down more.


----------



## deere615

ACA L&L;1401669 said:


> Lately I have noticed that i shove my left leg into the floorboard for long periods.....not sure why, I think its just trying to help out my other leg, it sees it doing all that work and it feels bad.......I push into the floorboard so hard it almost raises me up out of my seat a bit.....never really noticed until this year. I also do almost all that I read on here.....my favorite thinbg to do is run the lights at 2am in a snow storm.


I will third that, I do that often too now that you mentioned it


----------



## TatraFan

doberman;1402354 said:


> Isn't releasing your frustration on inanimate objects instead of real live humans a form of prudent anger management?......No?


It sounds like your form of anger management is both potentially hazardous to yourself and equipment.


----------



## PEP Plowing

*I Admit The Following "Bad Habits"*

I plow on the Main Line which is a suburban area outside of Philadelphia. Most of friends do not know that I plow, and that is fine with me! My real profession is a Builder.

So, my bad habits:
1. Constantly pushing the plow button to lower the plow, like I want to scrape up the black top.
2. Not preparing properly pre-snow because I am so god damn anxious to hit the road. This includes no gloves, wrong boots and leaving reading glasses at home.
3. Taking on too many customers, causing me to plow way too long. I just can't say no to the $$$ especially when there are no more $$$ in building.
4. Buying crap food while working. I really need to plan and bring my home made food and beverages.
5. "Touching up" public roads not properly plowed by township employees. I just can't help myself.
6. Trimming just a little too close to the grass! Woops, gotta get out of the truck and re-install that sod!
7. Not sticking to the PLAN. Before I go out I print my plow list and a route which makes sense. But before I know it I deviate and screw up my route.
8. Comparing my Plow (size) to other plows. That is why I nicknamed my plow service "PEP PLOWING". Also known as ***** Envy Plowing. Sorry, this is just a sick joke between me and my helpers, trying to stay sane after 24 hours of plowing.
9. Ok, I don't do this all the time, matter of fact I only did it once, but I still feel it could turn into a Bad Habit. This jerk type A CEO type 1% had me plow his drive. He didn't pay up even after repeated requests. So next time out I drove to his house and deposited a quarter mile of wet heavy snow directly in front of freshly plowed drive. The stuff froze over night and he needed an arctic ice breaker to get out. Really, he was a jerk.
Take Care


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

doberman;1401479 said:


> plow too fast
> run red lights
> shift too fast
> drink too much coffee
> eat too much crap
> dont take breaks
> dont sleep before a storm - I'm just a spinnin' like a top
> 
> scream, yell, intimidate, will throw punches if necessary -but most back off when they see me spinnin'
> 
> hang up on customers after yelling at them
> 
> wait too long to pee then have to do it in the middle of a parking lot because my bladder will explode
> 
> break stuff - right now I have a broken windshield in two places, broken radio display because I didn't like what the dumb weatherman just told me, broken laptop screen cause I didn't like what the radar showed me, headliner matted with blood from punching the roof, broken cellphone that won't charge proper or display proper or dial proper 'cause I throw it at things, broken side windows that wont go up and down proper 'cause I slam the door so hard when I'm pissed, dented sheetmetal on truck from fists....
> 
> Come to think of it I don't have any good habits.
> 
> In fact if I didn't work for myself I would fire my stupid ass.
> 
> Oh ya - and my thumb is about to fall off from pressing the STUPID FLOAT BUTTON TOO MUCH Thumbs Up


Someone acts like a 10 year old, I'm embarrassed for you, especially that you put it on a public site.


----------



## doberman

Oh relax.

FYI

From Wikipedia;

"*Satire* is primarily a literary genre or form, although in practice it can also be found in the graphic and performing arts. In satire, vices, follies, abuses, and shortcomings are held up to ridicule, ideally with the intent of shaming individuals, and society itself, into improvement. Although satire is usually meant to be funny, its greater purpose is often constructive social criticism, using wit as a weapon."

Besides what happens in the truck stays in the truck.


----------



## suzuki0702

running redlights before 6am...got pulled over for it the other night, but the cop understand and sent me on my way


----------



## jschmitz93

That damn float button. All I could think about the other night (after ready this thread) was easy on the float button easy on the float button, O crap I just backed into a fricken cable box. I was on the float button hard the rest of the night.

I also have a tendency to tailgate the hell out of people that I feel are driving to slow on the road. Then when they adjust their mirror I will pass them. And I seem to always forget to turn my strobes off. I also buy monster by the case from costco and then never grab one when it is time to leave.


----------



## swtiih

Well no bad habits this season I'm still waiting to plow for the first time due to lack of snow.


----------



## Flawless440

This tread is funny as ****,

I hate cold coffee

I hate ungrateful customers, one time customers are the worst

Boss V has the joystick, one click on the button and its down. Other trucks do have meyer but I don't seem have the float button problem. Lucky i guess

No real bad habits, don't smoke ciggs, do drink coffee, can only drink so much before makes you sick.

Plowed for 60 hrs. straight one time, about killed me


----------



## coldcoffee

I'm too short with gas station attendants, especially like at 4:30 this morning when I went to Speadway to get a cup of coffee, only to find 3 pots with about an inch of mud in them from sitting all night. I was irritable & he got a little more than he deserved. I went back in this afternoon and the guy in line ahead of me was complaining that their is no pizza when he comes in from working second shift...of course I had to jump on the bandwagon. I told the manager...my fuel tank eats $70-85 every time I fill up, my smokes are $18...if making fresh coffee is too hard, please let me know so I know where not to stop. Lottery ticket sales line gets me wound even tighter, especially when they can't decide on which ones to buy, or they are scratching them on the counter in front of me while the attendant is getting them more...if they scratch a winner in the mean time, I sometimes snap.

I also need to confess...It was a long storm, I was overtired and a guy forced me to put a wheel up over the curb on a single lane isle while I was emptying out my spreader...he had 3 turn options, I had none...he passed me only about 3' away, as I reached for the switch to turn off the spreader, my good side didn't respond fast enough & my dark side prevailed.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

coldcoffee;1403544 said:


> I'm too short with gas station attendants, especially like at 4:30 this morning when I went to Speadway to get a cup of coffee, only to find 3 pots with about an inch of mud in them from sitting all night. I was irritable & he got a little more than he deserved. I went back in this afternoon and the guy in line ahead of me was complaining that their is no pizza when he comes in from working second shift...of course I had to jump on the bandwagon. I told the manager...my fuel tank eats $70-85 every time I fill up, my smokes are $18...if making fresh coffee is too hard, please let me know so I know where not to stop. Lottery ticket sales line gets me wound even tighter, especially when they can't decide on which ones to buy, or they are scratching them on the counter in front of me while the attendant is getting them more...if they scratch a winner in the mean time, I sometimes snap.
> 
> I also need to confess...It was a long storm, I was overtired and a guy forced me to put a wheel up over the curb on a single lane isle while I was emptying out my spreader...he had 3 turn options, I had none...he passed me only about 3' away, as I reached for the switch to turn off the spreader, my good side didn't respond fast enough & my dark side prevailed.


Sounds like a common problem


----------



## jasonv

Funny, all the guys with the float-button habit. I do that too, but for me its a GOOD habit because the effin switch is broken and keeps popping out of float on its own.

New Arctic plow on my Tacoma has a BIG RED LIGHT indicating that its in float. Makes my feet red. I think I can train myself to observe the color of my feet.

Bad habits;
- ramming crusty snow banks a bit too hard,
- waiting until something breaks to perform maintenance. In my annual 'put the Heep back on the driveway' process last weekend, meyer pump motor wouldn't run at all. So I took it apart, cleaned and lubed the motor, and then proceeded with the decade overdue maintenance; flushed/cleaned the whole thing, replaced the rust pitted lift cylinder and worn out piston seal and shaft seal, and replaced ATF with SAM plow oil. That frothy ATF constantly spewing out the lift shaft seal looked just like Klingon blood.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

I know, its an old topic. Don't throw your plows at me.

Tossing the plow control on the ground after I drop the blade is a good one...
Shifting to reverse way before I stop
Shutting off the strobes because when its snowing and their on I cant see a damn thing
Backing up too far...


----------



## Buswell Forest

Hard to surf the net for porn while plowing, and uncomfortable if you do.


----------



## Winter Land Man

Cigarettes. Soda. Coffee. High on nicotine and caffeine.


----------



## MickiRig1

Too many Smokes, coffee and rolling thru stop signs. Having a habit of starting to plow a lot in 2 wheel drive. Then DUH, it will not push unless it's in 4X4!


----------



## madskier1986

My worst habit is that I can never seem to sleep when i know a storm is coming. Perk of being the boss and worrying if something is going to go wrong. I constantly worry too much about the weather and hold down the float button down for a long period of time too. I do it just to be sure I know my blade is floating while I floor it in the parking lots. Other than that, I don't drink energy drinks or coffee. Just a coke here and there. And lastly, I don't eat much. Skipped many meals plowing. Need to start packing snacks this year.


----------



## RLM

My worst habit has been not eating only drinking Mt. Dew, I don't drink coffee. I finally stopped drinking Mt Dew about a month ago, caffeine withdrawal headaches are gone now. Hopefully I can keep it up through next snow season.


----------

